# Wichteln 2020



## Rebecca Hoffmann (29. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ja, wir tun es dieses Jahr wieder. Oder?
Ich hab tatsächlich auch schon ein erstes Weihnachtsgeschenk besorgt. Wird also fast höchste Zeit für den AB Wichteln Thread 2020.
Damit dieses Jahr alle Geschenke pünktlich ankommen und jeder Boardie mehr Zeit hat, um die Besorgungen zu erledigen, können wir auch gerne früher starten. Für Weihnachten bin ich definitiv schon on fire. Lebkuchen hab ich auch schon daheim.  

Wer beim Wichteln mit dabei sein möchte, bitte hier eintragen: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16KdFW5XLuBdGdPOezTMzlvwSx_Wgy2ve0nyykXlY2NU/edit#gid=0

Griaß


----------



## Tobias85 (29. September 2020)

Hier, bin dabei!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (29. September 2020)

Dabei


----------



## Forelle74 (29. September 2020)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. September 2020)

Sowas von


----------



## Elmar Elfers (29. September 2020)

Dabei!


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (29. September 2020)

Für alle, die jetzt schon in Weihnachtsstimmung sind: Ihr könnt Euch ja schon einmal eintragen.








						AB Wichteln 2022
					

2022   Teilnehmer 2022 1,Forelle74 2,Bilch 3,Snâsh 4,Ron73 5,zokker 6,Tikey0815 7,Elmar Elfers 8,Jan_Cux 9,Kuttenkarl 10,laraque 11,Finke20 12,Roots 13,daci7 14,Aalzheimer 15,Christian Siegler 16,Gert-Show  17,Fischkopp 1961 18,Mooskugel  19,Slappy  20,Seele  21,Luis2811 22,JottU 23,M...




					docs.google.com


----------



## hanzz (29. September 2020)

Dabei


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. September 2020)

ABBA immer doch


----------



## Mooskugel (29. September 2020)

Dabei


----------



## Minimax (29. September 2020)

bin auch dabei.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. September 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Für Weihnachten bin ich definitiv schon on fire. Lebkuchen hab ich auch schon daheim.



Den ersten Lebkuchen gibts bei mir immer Ende August, da schmeckt er wenigstens noch wie er soll.

Bin natürlich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Tobias85 (29. September 2020)

Tollpatschig wie ich manchmal bin hab ich nicht aufgepasst, drauf losgeschrieben und so in der Tabelle den ersten Listenplatz überschrieben.  




Ich weiß nicht, wer da vorher stand, war es einer von euch @Christian.Siegler @Forelle74 @Elmar Elfers? Alle anderen Schreiber aus diesem Thread waren bzw. sind nämlich weiterhin eingetragen. @Rebecca Hoffmann, hast du zufällig mitbekommen, wer da an erster Stelle stand? Tobi macht alles kaputt... 

Ansonsten an *denjenigen, der sich zuerst in die Liste eintrug*: Bitte melde dich kurz, damit
a) ich mich fürs rauskicken entschuldigen kann
b) du wieder in der Liste auftauchst und
c) die Suche nach der mysteriösen Nummer eins beendet werden kann


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. September 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Tollpatschig wie ich manchmal bin hab ich nicht aufgepasst, drauf losgeschrieben und so in der Tabelle den ersten Listenplatz überschrieben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MEINEREINER wars  Alles gut 

EDIT: Du hast keinen Überschrieben, du hast die Überschrift überschrieben


----------



## Jason (29. September 2020)

Hab mich eingetragen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. September 2020)

*Tobias85*
das kostet Dich extra Lebkuchen im Wichtel-Paket


----------



## Tobias85 (29. September 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> MEINEREINER wars  Alles gut
> 
> EDIT: Du hast keinen Überschrieben, du hast die Überschrift überschrieben



Oh man...  Aber dann bin ich jetzt beruhigt 



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> *Tobias85*
> das kostet Dich extra Lebkuchen im Wichtel-Paket



Selbstgebacken!


----------



## zokker (29. September 2020)

so, ich hab mich dann auch mal eingetragen


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. September 2020)

Eingetragen!


----------



## Bilch (29. September 2020)

Bin auch dabei.

Wie sollen wir das heuer machen? Kann jeder teilnehmen oder sollen wir lieber einige Regeln setzen - letztes Jahr sind einige ohne Geschenk geblieben


----------



## Finke20 (29. September 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Lebkuchen hab ich auch schon daheim.


.


Spekulatius und Dominosteine haben wir auch schon zu Hause und die ersten Packungen sind auch schon verspeist.
Obwohl Spekulatius schmecken doch das ganze Jahr .

Ich habe mich auch eintragen.


----------



## Forelle74 (29. September 2020)

So, endlich hab ich geschafft mich einzutragen   .


----------



## Lil Torres (29. September 2020)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Jason (29. September 2020)

In der Liste hat sich jemand unter dem Namen "Eimernase" eingetragen. Wer zum Geier ist Eimernase? Finde niemanden unter dem Namen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. September 2020)

Wir werden Einmalnase finden er muss am 24. 12 . 2020 das Paket zeigen und Berichten.
Es geht ja nicht ohne Adresse


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (30. September 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wie sollen wir das heuer machen? Kann jeder teilnehmen oder sollen wir lieber einige Regeln setzen - letztes Jahr sind einige ohne Geschenk geblieben



Waren es denn mehrere letztes Jahr? Ich dachte, wir hatten nur einen Nutzer dabei, der nicht versendet hat.


----------



## Forelle74 (30. September 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Waren es denn mehrere letztes Jahr? Ich dachte, wir hatten nur einen Nutzer dabei, der nicht versendet hat.


Ich dachte auch einer ganz ohne. 
Ein paar waren extrem spät dran


----------



## phirania (30. September 2020)

War wohl einer der noch nicht soooooo lange im Board vertreten war....


----------



## Bilch (30. September 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch einer ganz ohne.
> Ein paar waren extrem spät dran


Ja, stimmt, ganz ohne war wirklich nur einer. Aber auch einer ist zuviel!


----------



## Thomas. (30. September 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ein paar waren extrem spät dran


auch das hätte nicht wirklich seien müssen, wenn ich bei sowas mit mache muss trotz Spaß auch ein wenig ernst dabei sein.
mein Wichtel Geschenk kam vom ende der Welt   und trotz allem mehr als Pünktlich


----------



## Minimax (30. September 2020)

Ach, es ist noch lange hin bis in die heisse Wichtelphase, und wir machen uns bereits Gedanken über was alles schieflaufen kann- da sollten wir uns frei von machen. Nicht zuletzt wurde der eine kleine Ausfall durch die grosse engagierte Wichtelgemeinschaft liebevoll kompensiert. Zwei Wichteln wurden abgehalten, beide gingen
so toll und freundlich im Umgang miteinander über die Bühne, und ich zumindest freue mich auf die AUfregung, die Vorfreude, die Problemchen. Wir sollten uns
doch frei von diesen Bedenken machen -ich sehe auch nicht, wie man Hürden für die Teilnahme in fairer Weise einbauen könnte und ob dies richtig wäre- und die
ganze AB-WIchtelei fei und schön gestalten. Für mich ists ein fester Bestandteil der Adventszeit geworden, ganz zu schweigen vom heiligen ABend, wenn ich das Wichtelpaket öffne und meinen Lieben von den Boardies erzähle.


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. September 2020)

Definitv sollte das Wichtelpaket am 24.12 unter dem Tannenbaum liegen. Ich habe mich riesig gefreut es am Heiligabend zu öffnen. Es war schon vorher eingetroffen, das Auspacken mußte aber bis dahin warten.


----------



## plattfisch56 (30. September 2020)

Ich würde evtl. auch gerne mal mit wichteln......aber wie läuft das denn
genau ab.
Danke für die Hilfestellung

Gruß Plattfisch 56


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. September 2020)

plattfisch56 schrieb:


> Ich würde evtl. auch gerne mal mit wichteln......aber wie läuft das denn
> genau ab.
> Danke für die Hilfestellung
> 
> Gruß Plattfisch 56


Es gibt das Wichteln im AB seit 2018.

Seite 1 hier Anmelden und büschen lesen.

lg nobbi


----------



## SpH1nX (30. September 2020)

Ich versteh es auch nicht wo steht die Anleitung


----------



## Forelle74 (30. September 2020)

plattfisch56 schrieb:


> Ich würde evtl. auch gerne mal mit wichteln......aber wie läuft das denn
> genau ab.
> Danke für die Hilfestellung
> 
> Gruß Plattfisch 56


Ich glaub das der Ablauf nur im 2018 Thread steht.
Mann kanns ja gern nochmal erläutern für die neuen:
1. Oben in die Exel Tabelle eintragen.
Das ist das Wichtigste   .
Rebecca erinnert  dann schon noch wenn's dem Ende zu geht.

2. Dann werden Wichtelpartner ausgelost.
Du erhältst dann per PN den Partner dem du das Geschenk schickst.

3. Wir hatten uns mal auf ca. 20€ Warenwert geeinigt.
Gab auch einige die mehr gegeben haben.

4. Das Paket soll so versendet werden das es vor Heiligabend ankommt.

Meist waren regionale Sachen, personalisierte,  und Angelsachen dabei.
Angelsachen sind aber kein muss.
In beiden  Wichtel Thread's sind einige dabei die ihre Geschenke eingestellt haben.
Kann man ja mal reingucken .
Grüße Michi (Forelle 74)


----------



## Forelle74 (30. September 2020)

SpH1nX schrieb:


> Ich versteh es auch nicht wo steht die Anleitung


Habs grad eingestellt


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (30. September 2020)

Der Anleitung von @Forelle74 gibts nicht mehr hinzuzufügen  Letztes Jahr gab es den Wichtelpartner für jeden Anfang Dezember. Das können wir ja früher alles auslosen. Dann hat jeder genug Zeit, um etwas zu besorgen. Dann muss eigentlich kein Paket verspätet ankommen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. September 2020)

Hab mich dann auch mal eingetragen


----------



## Tobias85 (30. September 2020)

Vielleicht noch folgende Ergänzung: Es werden keine Paare ausgelost, sondern jeder bekommt zufällig irgendeinen anderen User zugeteilt und die Adresse wird gleich mitgeschickt (die Fragt Rebecca dann vorher bei allen Teilnehmern ab). Derjenige, den du beschenkst, weiß vorher also nicht, von wem sein Paket kommt, das macht aber auch den Reiz aus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Oktober 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> In der Liste hat sich jemand unter dem Namen "Eimernase" eingetragen. Wer zum Geier ist Eimernase? Finde niemanden unter dem Namen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Schon blöd wenn man mehrere Namen seit langer Zeit inne hat, die auch hier und da benutzt und dann durcheinander kommt.

 für den Hinweis, wurde entsprechend geändert.


----------



## plattfisch56 (1. Oktober 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das der Ablauf nur im 2018 Thread steht.
> Mann kanns ja gern nochmal erläutern für die neuen:
> 1. Oben in die Exel Tabelle eintragen.
> Das ist das Wichtigste   .
> ...


Danke ,das ist doch eine Antwort mit Hirn


----------



## Jason (1. Oktober 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schon blöd wenn man mehrere Namen seit langer Zeit inne hat, die auch hier und da benutzt und dann durcheinander kommt.
> 
> für den Hinweis, wurde entsprechend geändert.


Da bin ich aber froh, dass du unter meinem Namen stehst und nicht so eine Eimernase.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Snâsh (2. Oktober 2020)

Bin auch wieder dabei und hoffe wie die letzten Jahre auf viele überraschende Kleinigkeiten!


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Oktober 2020)

So ein Spaß....
Kann man sich nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Oktober 2020)

Ups, alles gelöscht?


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Oktober 2020)

Ne, du warst der 22igste und es ist alles da.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Oktober 2020)

Mach hier nicht die Mods verrückt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Oktober 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ups, alles gelöscht?


das kostet Dich extra Lebkuchen im Wichtel-Paket


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Oktober 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das kostet Dich extra Lebkuchen im Wichtel-Paket


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Oktober 2020)

Aber ich sehe immer noch nix


----------



## Tikey0815 (2. Oktober 2020)

Eingetragen bist aber


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Oktober 2020)

Das unser Aalzheimer.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Oktober 2020)

Na Hauptsache Rebecca sieht das und ich bin dabei  

Und jemand zum bewichteln wäre schön


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Oktober 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mach hier nicht die Mods verrückt.



Ich glaub dir ist entgangen, dass verrückt sein so etwas wie ne Einstellungsvoraussetzung ist....


----------



## Slappy (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich hasse solche "Spielchen" 


Hab mich mal eingetragen


----------



## SpH1nX (4. Oktober 2020)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich steh jetzt zweimal drinnen. Was treibt ihr denn alles mit der Liste?


----------



## Bilch (4. Oktober 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ich steh jetzt zweimal drinnen. Was treibt ihr denn alles mit der Liste?


Du hast es einfach verdient zweimal beschenkt zu werden


----------



## Mooskugel (4. Oktober 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Du hast es verdient zweimal beschenkt zu werden


Und wenn es doof läuft darf sie sich selber beschenken


----------



## yukonjack (4. Oktober 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Und wenn es doof läuft darf sie sich selber beschenken


spart Portokosten


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (5. Oktober 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Und wenn es doof läuft darf sie sich selber beschenken



Ich sammle das ganze Jahr über auf meiner Amazon-Wunschliste. Da findet sich was für mich an mich selber


----------



## Mooskugel (5. Oktober 2020)

Für alle Eventualitäten bestens vorbereitet. Sehr löblich.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Oktober 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Und wenn es doof läuft darf sie sich selber beschenken


 Aber dafür weiß sie was sie bekommt


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Oktober 2020)

Es ist mir eine Ehre....


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Oktober 2020)

Hey Moin meine Wichtel  

meine ersten Wichtelschenke sind soeben eingetroffen


----------



## daci7 (17. Oktober 2020)

Dabei.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (19. Oktober 2020)

ich möchte auch mitmachen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Oktober 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Für alle, die jetzt schon in Weihnachtsstimmung sind: Ihr könnt Euch ja schon einmal eintragen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (19. Oktober 2020)

ich hab mich in der tabelle eingetragen. ist jetzt alles gut?   ich freu mich schon jetzt auf meinen wichtel.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (19. Oktober 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ich hab mich in der tabelle eingetragen. ist jetzt alles gut?   ich freu mich schon jetzt auf meinen wichtel.


der arme mensch!   
nein. ich lass mir was besonders einfallen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Oktober 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ich hab mich in der tabelle eingetragen. ist jetzt alles gut?   ich freu mich schon jetzt auf meinen wichtel.


 





lg ein Wichtel


----------



## laraque (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich würde auch sehr gerne mitmachen. Ich schaffe es aber nicht mich in die Tabelle einzutragen 
Könnte das jmd netterweise für mich übernehmen? 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Oktober 2020)

laraque schrieb:


> Könnte das jmd netterweise für mich übernehmen?


Erledigt


----------



## laraque (24. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank


----------



## phirania (25. Oktober 2020)

Kochtopp JägerReinstecke FuchsBellyboat FukkerzDurchgeknallt im RutenwaldBoillie Plumpers
Was ist denn hier los,?


----------



## Minimax (25. Oktober 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Kochtopp JägerReinstecke FuchsBellyboat FukkerzDurchgeknallt im RutenwaldBoillie Plumpers
> Was ist denn hier los,?


Gute Frage!
Also, die Mitgliedersuche zeigt diese Herrschaften nicht an.
Offenbar ein ärgerlicher, blöder Streich irgendeines unserer 274728472 Mitglieder.superwitzig.


----------



## Jason (25. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Gute Frage!
> Also, die Mitgliedersuche zeigt diese Herrschaften nicht an.
> Offenbar ein ärgerlicher, blöder Streich irgendeines unserer 274728472 Mitglieder.superwitzig.


Furchtbar. Wenn da einer lange Weile hat, dann soll er zum angeln gehen. Da kommt man auf andere Gedanken. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## laraque (25. Oktober 2020)

Sehr infantiler Scherz...Ich habe ein Alibi...Kann die Tabelle nicht bearbeiten


----------



## Bilch (25. Oktober 2020)

laraque schrieb:


> Sehr infantiler Scherz...Ich habe ein Alibi...Kann die Tabelle nicht bearbeiten


Das sagst Du nur; in wirklichkeit bist Du wahrscheinlich ein Hacker


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2020)

Das 3. mal Wichteln 2018- 2020

Bitte  ernst nehmen!

lg nobbi


----------



## phirania (27. Oktober 2020)

Wenn das so weitergeht macht es keinen Spass mehr hier teilzunehmen....
Glaube ich spar mir das dies Jahr.
Wäre natürlich schade.


----------



## zokker (27. Oktober 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht macht es keinen Spass mehr hier teilzunehmen....
> Glaube ich spar mir das dies Jahr.
> Wäre natürlich schade.


Warum??? ICH krieg hier nix mit.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (27. Oktober 2020)

Ich auch nicht. Was passt denn nicht?


----------



## hanzz (27. Oktober 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Kochtopp JägerReinstecke FuchsBellyboat FukkerzDurchgeknallt im RutenwaldBoillie Plumpers
> Was ist denn hier los,?





zokker schrieb:


> Warum??? ICH krieg hier nix mit.





Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Was passt denn nicht?


----------



## Minimax (27. Oktober 2020)

@zokker @Rebecca Hoffmann
Irgendein Scherzkeks hat Fake-Namen in die Wichtelliste eingetragen

Edit oha,sehe Mr.@Hanzz hats schon beschrieben.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (27. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> @zokker @Rebecca Hoffmann
> Edit oha,sehe Mr.@Hanzz hats schon beschrieben.



Mmh, ja. Dieses Jahr müssen wir einen scharfen Blick auf die Teilnehmer haben. Nicht, dass wir so eine Enttäuschung wie letztes Jahr dabei haben. Also irgendwelche komischen Accounts werden genau unter die Lupe genommen.


----------



## Minimax (27. Oktober 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Mmh, ja. Dieses Jahr müssen wir einen scharfen Blick auf die Teilnehmer haben. Nicht, dass wir so eine Enttäuschung wie letztes Jahr dabei haben. Also irgendwelche komischen Accounts werden genau unter die Lupe genommen.


Die von @phirania und @hanzz genannten 'Teilnehmer' lassen sich nicht über die Mitgliedersuche finden, sind also inexistent und daher ja kein Problem, ausser geschmacklos und ärgerlich.
Schwieriger wirds bei echten Accounts die gerne Pakete bekommen, aber keine schicken- die Gefahr besteht natürlich, sehr schade, aber da sehe ich auch keine Lösung bei dem ja eigentlich schönen offenen Charakter der Wichtelei. Hmm, hmm, schwirieg.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Oktober 2020)

Schränkt doch den Zugriff auf die Datei einfach ein, zb. nur eine Person hat Schreibrechte.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (27. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die von @phirania und @hanzz genannten 'Teilnehmer' lassen sich nicht über die Mitgliedersuche finden, sind also inexistent und daher ja kein Problem, ausser geschmacklos und ärgerlich.
> Schwieriger wirds bei echten Accounts die gerne Pakete bekommen, aber keine schicken- die Gefahr besteht natürlich, sehr schade, aber da sehe ich auch keine Lösung bei dem ja eigentlich schönen offenen Charakter der Wichtelei. Hmm, hmm, schwirieg.



Ja, sehr schwierig. Aber die meisten in der Liste kennen wir ja ganz gut. Das läuft schon 



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schränkt doch den Zugriff auf die Datei einfach ein, zb. nur eine Person hat Schreibrechte.


Ich werf eh nach Zuteilung, etc. noch einen Blick drauf. Also alles gut. 

Wenn wir grad eh beim Thema sind, eine Frage an die Wichtelteilnehmer. Ich bin von 9. bis 20. November im Urlaub. Wie viel Zeit möchtet ihr zum Geschenke besorgen, basteln haben? Sollen wir die Zuteilung der Wichtelpartner noch vorm 9. November machen oder reicht euch wieder gegen Ende November?


----------



## hanzz (27. Oktober 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Zuteilung der Wichtelpartner noch vorm 9. November


Das fände ich passend. Weihnachten kommt wieder überraschend schnell


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Oktober 2020)

Ende November sollte doch reichen, hat doch zuvor auch eigentlich gut funktioniert.
Zudem kann sich ja bis dahin auch noch jemand eintragen wollen oder haben wir nen fixes Limit?


----------



## zokker (27. Oktober 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> ...
> von 9. bis 20. November im Urlaub.
> ...



schon wieder??? 

Ende Nov ist ok.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (27. Oktober 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> schon wieder???



Der erste richtige Urlaub (daheim) im blöden Coronajahr.


----------



## Slappy (27. Oktober 2020)

Denke Ende reicht aus


----------



## JottU (28. Oktober 2020)

Denke auch das die letzte  Novemberwoche knapp reichen sollte. Als Montagearbeiter ist aber mit Recherche und so, evtl knapp eng.


----------



## laraque (30. Oktober 2020)

Denke auch Ende November passt. Man kann ja schon anfangen zu basteln und kaufen bevor man seinen "Wichtel" weiß.


----------



## Forelle74 (1. November 2020)

Für mich wäre Ende November auch noch ok.


----------



## Jan_Cux (1. November 2020)

Hauptsache jeder Wichtel hat sein Wichtelpäckchen am 24.12 auf dem Gabentisch.


----------



## Jason (1. November 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Hauptsache jeder Wichtel hat sein Wichtelpäckchen am 24.12 auf dem Gabentisch.


Genau, das ist das wichtigste. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Flussmonster92 (2. November 2020)

Coole Aktion, ich bin zwar noch relativ neu hier beim AB, wäre dieses Jahr aber auch gerne dabei!

Die Leute, die diese Aktion schamlos ausnutzen, um sich zu bereichern, geben einem natürlich zu denken.
Da sollten wir uns in Zukunft irgendwas überlegen.

Wie wäre es denn, wenn Kriterien für die Teilnahme festgelegt werden?
Beispiele:
- Mindestdauer der AB-Mitgliedschaft 
- Mindestanzahl an Beiträgen 
- Mindest-Punkte?


----------



## Bilch (2. November 2020)

Flussmonster92 schrieb:


> Coole Aktion, ich bin zwar noch relativ neu hier beim AB, wäre dieses Jahr aber auch gerne dabei!
> 
> Die Leute, die diese Aktion schamlos ausnutzen, um sich zu bereichern, geben einem natürlich zu denken.
> Da sollten wir uns in Zukunft irgendwas überlegen.
> ...


Mein Vorschlag wäre die Anzahl der Beiträge - in manchen Foren sind Unterforen bzw. Themen gesperrt bis man eine gewisse Anzahl an Baiträgen schreibt.


----------



## Flussmonster92 (2. November 2020)

Ich finde die Anzahl der Beiträge auch sinnvoll.
Falls möglich, würde ich das noch mit der Dauer der Mitgliedschaft kombinieren, da es unter Umständen durch viel Spam Möglich ist, in kurzer Zeit sehr viele Beiträge zu schreiben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. November 2020)

Ehrlich gesagt wäre das ziemlich ungeil wenn eine Teilnahme an die Zahl der Beiträge oder Dauer der Mitgliedschaft gekoppelt ist.

Erstens wo zieht man die Grenze was zählbare Beiträge sind (zählt die Witzecke auch dazu ja/nein und warum), zweitens filtert man damit noch keine schwarzen Schafe aus.
Es gibt genug "Schläfer" hier im Board, die durchaus schon länger registriert sind und auch den einen oder anderen Beitrag verfasst haben.
Heißt aber nicht das diese per se alle schwarze Schafe sind, ganz im Gegenteil.

Man kann nur an die Vernunft der Leute appellieren, damit dies auch weiterhin eine lockere Runde bleibt, zu der jeder auch eingeladen ist mitzumachen.
Ansonsten sind wir sehr schnell in einer restriktiven Pflichtveranstaltung, die sich schneller aufdröselt wie einem lieb ist.


----------



## Bilch (2. November 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt wäre das ziemlich ungeil wenn eine Teilnahme an die Zahl der Beiträge oder Dauer der Mitgliedschaft gekoppelt ist.
> 
> Erstens wo zieht man die Grenze was zählbare Beiträge sind (zählt die Witzecke auch dazu ja/nein und warum), zweitens filtert man damit noch keine schwarzen Schafe aus.
> Es gibt genug "Schläfer" hier im Board, die durchaus schon länger registriert sind und auch den einen oder anderen Beitrag verfasst haben.
> ...


Tja, da hast Du aber absolut recht


----------



## Tobias85 (2. November 2020)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass so eine Einschränkung nötig ist. Falls es doch dazu kommt, dass jemand nur abzocken möchte und gar nicht reagiert, sollte eine freundliche Mitteilung mit Verweis auf §263 StGB und die Erinnerung, dass ja Realname und Adresse desjenigen vorliegen, reichen. Aber bei den bisher eingetragenen Wichteln mache ich mir da keine Sorgen.

Wir Wichtel könnten Rebecca ja auch mitteilen, wenn wir unser Paket losgeschickt haben, und sie hakt das dann ab. Wenn sich am Ende jemand nicht rührt, könnte sie da nochmal nachhaken, vielleicht gibts ja durchaus triftige Gründe (Krankheit, familiär, etc.). Dann kann der Beschenkte zumindest informiert werden und weiß, dass sein Paket etwas später kommt.


----------



## Flussmonster92 (2. November 2020)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man alle schwarzen Schafe rausgefiltert bekommt und die vorgeschlagenen Grenzen sollten auch nicht zu hoch sein, da es sonst ganz schnell zu sowas wie einem AB-VIP-Club-Wichteln kommt, was nicht dem Sinn des Wichtelns entspricht.

Aber ich denke schon, dass man mit recht einfachen Mitteln grob aussieben und so schon bisschen was verbessern kann.


----------



## Snâsh (2. November 2020)

Zur Not hatte ich ja schon letztes Jahr angeboten, dass sich immer ein paar Leute finden, die auch ein Ersatzgeschenk versenden würden. Hoffentlich passiert das vom letzten Jahr nicht noch einmal in der Art / Form


----------



## YoshiX786 (9. November 2020)

Bin auch gerne wieder dabei, bei mir hat letztes Jahr alles reibungslos geklappt und ich hoffe auch für die anderen, dass sich eventuelle "schwarze Schafe" dieses Jahr zurück halten.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. November 2020)

Finde den Vorschlag von @Tobias85 gar nicht schlecht mit der Vollzugsmeldung per PN an Rebecca, vorausgesetzt, Sie fühlt dich dadurch nicht belästigt.
Alle Eventualitäten und böswilligen Unterlassungen werden wir wahrscheinlich eh nicht verhindern können  .

Aber man nehme es mit einem gewissen Sportsgeist. Geben ist ja eh seeliger denn......


----------



## Jason (11. November 2020)

Wenn ich mir so die Liste anschaue, sehe ich so gut wie nur bekannte Boardis. Ist doch bisher alles im grünen Bereich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jan_Cux (11. November 2020)

Wann geht´s denn überhaupt endlich los  ?


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Wann geht´s denn überhaupt endlich los  ?


Ich denke Ende November.
Glaub @Rebecca Hoffmann hat grad Urlaub und wollte danach die Wichtelpartner bekannt geben.


----------



## Jan_Cux (11. November 2020)

Ich freue mich schon


----------



## Elmar Elfers (12. November 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich denke Ende November.
> Glaub @Rebecca Hoffmann hat grad Urlaub und wollte danach die Wichtelpartner bekannt geben.


Hohoho, der Oberwichtel ist gerade im Winterwonderland unterwegs und machts sich beim  Bärtigen schlau, ob Ihr alle brav gewesen seid - Ende November geht´s dann los:


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. November 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Hohoho, der Oberwichtel ist gerade im Winterwonderland unterwegs und machts sich beim  Bärtigen schlau, ob Ihr alle brav gewesen seid - Ende November geht´s dann los:








Wer wohl, BUMBLE BEEEE


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2020)

Hey Meine Wichtel  

alle noch da


----------



## Forelle74 (18. November 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hey Meine Wichtel
> 
> alle noch da


Bin schon am zusammen stellen der Wichtelgeschenke


----------



## Tikey0815 (18. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Bin schon am zusammen stellen der Wichtelgeschenke


Ich hab auch das meiste schon zusammen


----------



## daci7 (18. November 2020)

Ich machs wie immer. Ewig abwarten und aufschieben, dann in Panik verfallen und für elend viel Geld irgend einen Krempel online bestellen. Dann merk ich, dass das alles viel zu spät hier eintreffen wird, weil ich natürlich bei dem Händler aus Aserbaidschan bestellt habe, der ja 5 cent günstiger war. Dann die Paniktour zum Geräte-dealer. 
"Ja, dir auch ein frohes Fest. Nein, ich hab eigendlich keine Zeit für Kaffee und kippe. Ich suche ein Geschenk für einen mir vollkommen unbekannten Mann mit fragwürdigen Hobbys .... sind das eigendlich die neuen lieblingsköder da vorn, lass mal sehen ..."
Zu Hause merke ich, dass ich eigendlich für mich selbst eingekauft habe. Dann versuche ich in allerletzter Panik irgendwas zu basteln, alles ist voller Kleber und Sägespäne, beide Daumen blau. Letztendlich werd ich dann meine untersten Schubladen über dem Geschenkekarton ausleeren, den Kindern ein Geschenk abzwacken und dazulegen, eine Schleife drumbinden, meinen Alias möglichst nicht leserlich drunter kitzeln, ohne Absender versenden und hoffen, dass ich selbst nicht reich beschenkt werde, damit die Scham nicht allzu groß wird.

So, oder so ähnlich wirds kommen.

Ps: falls sich jemand Zubehör für seine Spielzeugküche wünscht, könnten wir das an dieser Stelle auch abkürzen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2020)

Wasserkessel Mit Pfeife


----------



## Snâsh (19. November 2020)

Wisst Ihr schon an wen es geht? Habe ich was verpasst? Ich versuche durch Recherche meine Wichtelgeschenke immer auf die entsprechende Person abzustimmen. Ich fand es z.B letztes unglaublich cool, dass mir jemand Heizpads für die Stiefel geschickt hatte, da ich mal geschrieben habe, dass meine Füße immer kalt werden. 
Mal sehen wen ich dieses Jahr bekomme, dann wird wieder überlegt!


----------



## Bilch (19. November 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wasserkessel Mit Pfeife


Vor Jahren, als es noch keine Elektro- Wasserkocher gab, würde ich mich über einen sehr freuen


----------



## zokker (19. November 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr schon an wen es geht? Habe ich was verpasst?...


nein nein


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. November 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr schon an wen es geht? Habe ich was verpasst? Ich versuche durch Recherche meine Wichtelgeschenke immer auf die entsprechende Person abzustimmen. Ich fand es z.B letztes unglaublich cool, dass mir jemand Heizpads für die Stiefel geschickt hatte, da ich mal geschrieben habe, dass meine Füße immer kalt werden.
> Mal sehen wen ich dieses Jahr bekomme, dann wird wieder überlegt!



Mache ich ähnlich. Erst wenn ich weiß wen ich beschenken darf, fange ich mit dem Zusammenstellen an.


----------



## Finke20 (19. November 2020)

Ja ich habe mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht und ich bin mir eigentlich sicher das ich kein Angelkram verschicken werde. 
Ich denke mehr so an kulinarische Produkte aus unserer Region .


----------



## zokker (19. November 2020)

Finke20 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich denke mehr so an kulinarische Produkte aus unserer Region .



Na hoffentlich wirst du nicht mein Wichtelpartner.


----------



## Finke20 (19. November 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich wirst du nicht mein Wichtelpartner.


Da bin ich jetzt aber traurig  wir könnten uns ja persönlich treffen und die Sachen gemeinsam vernichten .


----------



## Bilch (19. November 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich wirst du nicht mein Wichtelpartner.


Und was denkst Du über flüssige Traditionsprodukte mit Prozentgehlat?


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. November 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Und was denkst Du über flüssige Traditionsprodukte mit Prozentgehlat?


ich ich ich

zokker ist nur kaffee


----------



## yukonjack (19. November 2020)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ja ich habe mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht und ich bin mir eigentlich sicher das ich kein Angelkram verschicken werde.
> Ich denke mehr so an kulinarische Produkte aus unserer Region .


War da letztes Jahr nicht irgendwas mit Spargelschnaps ?


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. November 2020)

Unter anderem...


----------



## Finke20 (19. November 2020)

@yukonjack  und @Dorschbremse,
aus der Nummer bin ich raus, ich mache dieses Jahr das erste mal mit. Übrigens hat mein lieber @zokker einen entscheidenden Anteil daran .
Ach an Kaffee liegt es nicht, wir haben im Nachbarort eine kleine Kaffeerösterei.


Bilch schrieb:


> Und was denkst Du über flüssige Traditionsprodukte mit Prozentgehlat?


Da habe ich noch 40% Polnischen Wodka, leider ist der 96%ige schon angefangen , der kommt immer in den selbstgemachten Eierlikör.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. November 2020)

Die Art des Geschenks hatte ich gewählt, weils für jemanden war, bei dem ich in Sachen Angelzubehör nur "nen Griff ins Klo" getätigt hätte....


----------



## zokker (19. November 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Und was denkst Du über flüssige Traditionsprodukte mit Prozentgehlat?



Gar nichts ... bin seit 27 Jahren trocken ... 



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich ich ich
> 
> zokker ist nur kaffee



 ok ... wir tauschen dann


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. November 2020)

Die Verkündung des glücklichen oder glücklosen   Empfängers soll doch bis ende November erfolgen oder?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. November 2020)

Irgendwann kommende Woche..jo


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. November 2020)

Wenn Rebecca aus dem Urlaub wieder da ist.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. November 2020)

Ich mache mein Päckchen am 24.12.20 auf

mit bilder für euch


----------



## Snâsh (20. November 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich mache mein Päckchen am 24.12.20 auf
> 
> mit bilder für euch


Solange ich nicht am 24.12 ein Päckchen von dir aufmache und Fotos von dir bekomme ist doch alles tutti 
Obwohl die würde ich hier dann auch veröffentlichen.


----------



## phirania (20. November 2020)

Aber bitte keine Nacktfotos...


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (23. November 2020)

Dann würde ich auch sagen, kommen wir (bzw. ich) langsam in Schwung für die Auslosung der Wichtelpartner. 
Interessierte Wichtel können sich noch bis einschließlich Mittwoch (25. November) in die Liste eintragen. Danach wirds ernst und ich melde mich bei euch mit weiteren Infos.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. November 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Dann würde ich auch sagen, kommen wir (bzw. ich) langsam in Schwung für die Auslosung der Wichtelpartner.
> Interessierte Wichtel können sich noch bis einschließlich Mittwoch (25. November) in die Liste eintragen. Danach wirds ernst und ich melde mich bei euch mit weiteren Infos.


----------



## phirania (23. November 2020)

Es erscheinen immer wieder Namen auf der Liste die sich hier noch nicht mal vorgestellt haben.
Ich denke das ist doch nicht so schwer oder.?


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (23. November 2020)

Wo ist denn unser Vorstellungsthread? Ich hab den letztens nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## Forelle74 (23. November 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Wo ist denn unser Vorstellungsthread? Ich hab den letztens nicht mehr gefunden.


Hab den auch schon mal gesucht 
Dacht ihr habt den entfernt.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (23. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hab den auch schon mal gesucht
> Dacht ihr habt den entfernt.



Nein, wir haben nichts entfernt. Dachte nur, ich stell mich zu doof an, um den zu finden. 
Dann muss ich nochmal genauer im ACP suchen.


----------



## zokker (23. November 2020)

Also wer sich erst zum Wichteln, hier im AB, registriert hat ... der sollte nicht mitmachen dürfen. Da ist es ja dann schon vorprogrammiert das was gegen den Baum geht.


----------



## Forelle74 (23. November 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Also wer sich erst zum Wichteln, hier im AB, registriert hat ... der sollte nicht mitmachen dürfen. Da ist es ja dann schon vorprogrammiert das was gegen den Baum geht.


Vor allem wenn man nichtmal einen Beitrag sieht.


----------



## Jason (23. November 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Also wer sich erst zum Wichteln, hier im AB, registriert hat ... der sollte nicht mitmachen dürfen. Da ist es ja dann schon vorprogrammiert das was gegen den Baum geht.


Genau, da bin ich voll auf deiner Seite. Vor kurzem sich hier angemeldet und nichts schreiben...., das geht gar nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (23. November 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Wo ist denn unser Vorstellungsthread? Ich hab den letztens nicht mehr gefunden.


Nur kurz als Anmerkung:
Hab mal nach dem Vorstellungsthread gesucht.
Man findet mehrere Beiträge von Mitgliedern die den vergebens suchen.
Wenn man möchte das sich neue Mitglieder vorstellen,sollte man den irgendwie präsent im Forum platzieren.
Nicht im hinterletzten off topic Bereich irgendwo.


----------



## Jason (23. November 2020)

Ich bin jetzt mal direkt.
Hallo @daltiparmak
Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard. Verrate uns doch bitte, warum du bei unserer Weihnachtlichen Wichtel Action mitmachen möchtest. Wir wissen bisher nichts über dich, da du noch nichts von dir gegeben hast. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. November 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Also wer sich erst zum Wichteln, hier im AB, registriert hat ... der sollte nicht mitmachen dürfen. Da ist es ja dann schon vorprogrammiert das was gegen den Baum geht.




es gibt auch noch 2021 für die neuen.

lg nobbi


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. November 2020)

Man Leute versaut es mir nicht. Ich habe mich extra nochmal angemeldet, damit ich 2x abräumen kann. 
Also


----------



## phirania (23. November 2020)

Wenn man Ihn als Wichtel bekommt,weiß man nicht was man verschenken sollte.
Man weiß ja nicht wer oder was er ist........


----------



## Forelle74 (23. November 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Wenn man Ihn als Wichtel bekommt,weiß man nicht was man verschenken sollte.
> Man weiß ja nicht wer oder was er ist........


Ich kann nichtmal was vom Nicknamen ableiten. 

Bei dir wüsst ich was


----------



## Bilch (23. November 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Also wer sich erst zum Wichteln, hier im AB, registriert hat ... der sollte nicht mitmachen dürfen. Da ist es ja dann schon vorprogrammiert das was gegen den Baum geht.


Ich musste @Bimmelrudi vor einiger Zeit recht geben, dass die Anzahl der Beiträgen oder die Länge der Mitgliedschaft keine Teilnahmekriterien sein dürfen, aber einer, der sich erst vor einigen Tagen registriert hat und keinen einzigen Beitrag beigetragen hat, dürfte mMn wirklich nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## phirania (24. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Bei dir wüsst ich was


Upps bin ich so bekannt.?


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. November 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Upps bin ich so bekannt.?


Er meint "berüchtigt", berüchtigt


----------



## Pescador (24. November 2020)

Puh, schnell noch eben eingetragen! Bin also dieses Jahr auch wieder mit dabei ...


----------



## Forelle74 (24. November 2020)

.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. November 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> Puh, schnell noch eben eingetragen! Bin also dieses Jahr auch wieder mit dabei ...


Freut mich.
Dachte schon du machst nicht mit .


----------



## Pescador (24. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Freut mich.
> Dachte schon du machst nicht mit


Ja, stand auch bis heute sozusagen in den Sternen. Geplant war eigentlich ein mehrtägiger Verwandtenbesuch zu Weihnachten. Haben wir aber nun definitiv abgeblasen - in diesen seltsamen Coronazeiten...
Nun bin ich doch zuhause und kann mich denn auch mit dem Wichteln befassen.


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2020)

Jetzt steigt die Spannung auch so langsam


----------



## Jason (24. November 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Jetzt steigt die Spannung auch so langsam


Jepp, meine Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (25. November 2020)

Ich warte auf die Auslosung. Und dann mach ich's wie @daci7.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. November 2020)

Ich schicke einfach los  und wenn ich nix bekomme hat keiner schuld.

hier am tach die bilder sehen und ein spruch.


----------



## Jason (25. November 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich warte auf die Auslosung. Und dann mach ich's wie @daci7.


Chaos pur. So ist die Welt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mooskugel (25. November 2020)

Ich bin bestens vorbereitet. 
Der Karton liegt hier schon.


----------



## phirania (25. November 2020)

Hab mich nach langer Überlegung doch noch entschieden mit zumachen.
Die letzten 3 mal waren ja recht intressant gewesen.
Hoffe nur das kein Krankenhaus Aufendhalt dazwischen kommt.......


----------



## Forelle74 (25. November 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Hab mich nach langer Überlegung doch noch entschieden mit zumachen.
> Die letzten 3 mal waren ja recht intressant gewesen.
> Hoffe nur das kein Krankenhaus Aufendhalt dazwischen kommt.......


3x
Hab ich eins verpasst


----------



## Jason (25. November 2020)

Ist doch jetzt das dritte Mal, oder? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (25. November 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Ist doch jetzt das dritte Mal, oder?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja, dachte ich auch


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (25. November 2020)

Liebe Wichtelinnen und Wichtel, 

los geht´s! Wir starten mit dieser Teilnehmerliste ins Weihnachtswichteln 2020: 







Ich habe gesehen, dass ihr die Liste eh schon bearbeitet habt bezüglich fragwürdiger Nutzer. Deshalb hier noch einmal erklärt: Beim AB Weihnachtswichteln werden nur *aktive *Boardies berücksichtigt. Das heißt, der Boardie ist der Community bekannt, nimmt an Diskussionen teil und die Anmeldung erfolgte nicht erst zur Ankündigung des Wichtelns. 

Alle Teilnehmer bekommen gleich von unserem @Weihnachtswichtel Account eine Unterhaltung.


----------



## phirania (25. November 2020)

Die Spannung steigt...


----------



## hanzz (25. November 2020)

Fehlen nicht @Kochtopf und @Andal oder macht ihr diesmal gar nicht mit ?


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Fehlen nicht @Kochtopf und @Andal oder macht ihr diesmal gar nicht mit ?


Ich mache nicht mit. Mir hat das letztes Jahr mit den Geiern nicht gefallen, auch wenn mein Wichtel keiner davon war und alles gut gegangen ist bei mir. Und dementsprechend habe ich meine Konsequenzen gezogen, wenn Boardwichteln dann nur über Gruppen unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit.

Ich bitte ganz allgemein diese Entscheidung zu respektieren da ich nicht vorhabe, sie zu diskutieren.


----------



## hanzz (25. November 2020)

Schade. Aber verstehe ich.  Danke für die Erklärung


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Schade. Aber verstehe ich.  Danke für die Erklärung


Für meinen Hanzz erkläre ich fast alles


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. November 2020)

Hey 
Kochtopf​
liebe Grüße noch an Frau Kochtopf.

guckt mal ihr beiden


----------



## Forelle74 (25. November 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hey
> Kochtopf​
> liebe Grüße noch an Frau Kochtopf.
> 
> ...


Machst du wieder um 00:01 Unboxing


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Machst du wieder um 00:01 Unboxing


24 . 12. 2020

00:01


----------



## Bilch (25. November 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 24 . 12. 2020
> 
> 00:01


Das gehört langsam schon zur Tradition des Boardwichtelns


----------



## laraque (25. November 2020)

Heute schon die erste kleine Besorgung gemacht und der Rest dann hoffentlich bald, wenn ich weiß wer der oder die Glückliche ist


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. November 2020)

ich hab mein Wichtel 2020 bekommen--
son alter haudegen hier im AB    

hoffe er freut sich über das büschen was ich hab.


----------



## Bilch (26. November 2020)

Ich auch, ein sehr aktiver Mitglied; habe schon eine gutte Vorstellung, womit ich ihm eine Freude machen könnte


----------



## yukonjack (26. November 2020)

Ich merke schon, schenken macht genauso viel Spaß wie beschenkt zu werden. Hoffe für euch alle, daß in diesem Jahr es besser klappt und jeder sein Paket rechtzeitig bekommt. Ich lese hier gerne mit.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. November 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> *Ich merke schon, schenken macht genauso viel Spaß* wie beschenkt zu werden. Hoffe für euch alle, daß in diesem Jahr es besser klappt und jeder sein Paket rechtzeitig bekommt. Ich lese hier gerne mit.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. November 2020)

So, die Recherche läuft...


----------



## Minimax (26. November 2020)

Wird nicht einfach dieses Jahr, mein Wichtel ist ein mit allen Fried- und Raubfischwassern gewaschener Tausendsassa mit viel Erfahrung, der mir aber auch nicht sooo nah bekannt ist. Schätze, das wenige was der noch nicht hat, das braucht er auch nicht, hmmm, grübelgrübel..


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (26. November 2020)

Der Zufallsgenerator hat entschieden und alle Wichtelpartner sind jetzt zugeteilt und angeschrieben. 
Eigentlich kann ich keinen vergessen haben. Wenn euch trotzdem was komisch vorkommt, dann meldet euch 
Die noch fehlenden Adressen werden nachgereicht.


----------



## phirania (26. November 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich merke schon, schenken macht genauso viel Spaß wie beschenkt zu werden. Hoffe für euch alle, daß in diesem Jahr es besser klappt und jeder sein Paket rechtzeitig bekommt. Ich lese hier gerne mit.


Dies Jahr sind auch nur gute Bekannte dabei.
Da bin ich mir sicher das alles gut über die Bühne geht.
Hab auch meinen zu Bewichtelnen Menschen bekommen und muß nun Recherche betreiben um ihn ein wenig Glücklicher  zum Fest zumachen ......


----------



## Slappy (26. November 2020)

Puhhhh. 
ca. 45 Minuten spioniert und noch nicht viel schlauer..... Ich weiß schon wieso ich bei sowas normalerweise nicht mit mache
Na gut, 1-2 Ideen hab ich schon


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. November 2020)

Geht mir auch so...  schon viel geschaut, na werd mir noch einige Threads/ Antworten von ihm ansehen. Und denn werde ich schon was finden.


----------



## laraque (26. November 2020)

Bin auch schon fleißig am stalken
Ganz schön anstrengend, aber ist ja für nen guten Zweck.
Hoffentlich kann ich meinem Wichtel ne kleine Freude bereiten.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. November 2020)

Hab auch nen relativ aktiven Member erwischt.
Ideen hab ich schon.
Wie @phirania  schon geschrieben hat sind heuer ja keine unbekannten dabei.


----------



## Slappy (26. November 2020)

Ich hau jetzt einfach mal 1-2 Tipps raus an meinen Wichtel.


Ich hab viel, aber auch wenig.
Ich angle oft, fange aber nicht wirklich erfolgreich.
Geh gerne auf Friedfisch, aber auch auf Räuber.
Mann findet mich am Fluss, aber auch am Bach. Der Weiher wird dabei aber nicht vernachlässigt.

Und um das ganze noch etwas leichter zu machen....
Ich esse gerne..... fast alles.
Am liebsten trinke ich Bier, Whisky und Gin.
Ich bin Hobbygärtner und baue jedes Jahr so 40-100 Sorten Chili/Paprika an.
Tomaten sind es meist nur so 10 Sorten.




Also lieber Wichtel. Ich hoffe ich konnte es dir etwas leichter machen 



P.S. gibt es eigentlich einen vorgegebenen Preisrahmen?


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. November 2020)

Sherlock Holmes hat seine Arbeit begonnen.
Ich freu mir


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. November 2020)

Huii, mein Wichtel stellt mich vor Herausforderungen    angenommen


----------



## hanzz (26. November 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Huii, mein Wichtel stellt mich vor Herausforderungen    angenommen


Meiner auch, aber einfach kann ja jeder. 
Freu mich dennoch sehr meinen Wichtel beschenken zu dürfen. 
Da wird mir schon was einfallen.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. November 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> P.S. gibt es eigentlich einen vorgegebenen Preisrahmen?


Es war mal ca. 20€ rum ausgemacht worden. 
Erfahrungsgemäß waren die meisten aber drüber. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## hanzz (26. November 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> P.S. gibt es eigentlich einen vorgegebenen Preisrahmen?


Ja so ab 600 Euro
Ich würd gern ins UL Baitcasting einsteigen.    

Spaß beiseite @Forelle74 hats schon richtig gesagt. 
Das kann aber jeder selber entscheiden


----------



## Finke20 (26. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Es war mal ca. 20€ rum ausgemacht worden.



Damit werde ich wohl nicht auskommen. 
Ich habe meinen Wichtel bis zum letzten Wichtel 2019 gestalkt und dabei versucht ihn zu durchschauen. Es wird schwierig aber leicht kann ja jeder.


----------



## Jason (26. November 2020)

Ich muss mir auch echt Gedanken machen meinen sehr aktiven und angenehmen Wichtelpartner eine Freude zu bereiten. 2 Kleinigkeiten stehen schon bereit, mal sehen, was mir noch einfällt. Wichteln macht Spaß...., recherchieren, Gedanken machen und sich freuen wenn man ins schwarze getroffen hat.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (26. November 2020)

Zwei Bestellungen sind raus, ein, zwei Kleinigkeiten werde ich noch nach der traditionellen Methode kaufen und wenn die Sachen ankommen, kann ich mein Paket vorbereiten


----------



## YoshiX786 (27. November 2020)

Ich hab auch einen sehr interessanten Wichtelpartner bekommen. Habe gestern einiges versucht zu erfahren, aber es wird echt nicht leicht werden.
Mir schweben einige Sachen vor und ich hoffe, dass ich ihm eine Freude damit machen kann....


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. November 2020)

Hm, bei mir wäre es einfach aber letztendlich dann doch nicht. Will man doch auch was Besonderes verschenken.  
Hoffentlich Grübel ich nicht zu lange.


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. November 2020)

Einfach wirds nich.... Informationsgewinnung wird schwierig...


----------



## daltiparmak (27. November 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt mal direkt.
> Hallo @daltiparmak
> Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard. Verrate uns doch bitte, warum du bei unserer Weihnachtlichen Wichtel Action mitmachen möchtest. Wir wissen bisher nichts über dich, da du noch nichts von dir gegeben hast.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wusste nicht, dass es Bedingungen gibt beim Wichteln mitzumachen. Ich wichtel einfach sehr gerne. Und da dieses Jahr bei uns in der Firma das Wichteln ausfällt, dachte ich das würde sich hier ja passend anbieten. Wenn das Abhängig ist von irgendeiner Post-Anzahl dann nehmt mich einfach raus!

Ich komme vom Bodensee/Lindau, bin seit 1992 begeisterter Angler, habe familientechnisch eine längere Pause eingelegt, bin seit einem Jahr aber wieder dabei!

Grüsse Daniel!


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. November 2020)

daltiparmak schrieb:


> Wusste nicht, dass es Bedingungen gibt beim Wichteln mitzumachen. Ich wichtel einfach sehr gerne. Und da dieses Jahr bei uns in der Firma das Wichteln ausfällt, dachte ich das würde sich hier ja passend anbieten. Wenn das Abhängig ist von irgendeiner Post-Anzahl dann nehmt mich einfach raus!
> 
> Ich komme vom Bodensee/Lindau, bin seit 1992 begeisterter Angler, habe familientechnisch eine längere Pause eingelegt, bin seit einem Jahr aber wieder dabei!
> 
> Grüsse Daniel!


Hey Moin Daniel,
liebe Grüße ausn Norden.
Machste 2021 wieder mit?

lg nobbi


----------



## Jason (27. November 2020)

@daltiparmak 
Hallo, schön von dir zu hören. Du musst verstehen, beim letzten mal ist was schief gelaufen. Deshalb wurden die Bedingungen aufgestellt. @Rebecca Hoffmann hat das doch gut und verständlich erklärt. Beteilige dich doch aktiv
hier im Forum und nächstes Jahr bist du mit dabei. Dann kannst du schon 2 mal wichteln, wenn es dir so viel Spaß macht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. November 2020)

Moin Janson,

ich hab Dich leider nicht als Wichtel.
Aber meiner hat das auch------guck mal

Oops! Wir sind auf ein Problem gestoßen.​Dieses Mitglied schränkt ein wer das vollständige Profil sehen kann.

ich hab auch ein schwer-abba ich hab schon was


----------



## Jason (27. November 2020)

@nobbi1962  Tja, ich ab dich leider auch nicht als Wichtel. Du wärst für mich auch ein schwerer Kandidat. 
Du bist doch ein Mann, der alles hat.

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. November 2020)

inner Wichtel-Zeit sind wir alle wieder Jungs (kleine)


----------



## Pescador (28. November 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> inner Wichtel-Zeit sind wir alle wieder Jungs (kleine)


Ja, und auch kleine Detektive!   
Habe aber die Recherchen zu meinem Wichtelpartner bereits abgeschlossen. Nun muss alles besorgt werden und dann kommt der Versand.
Ich befürchte dass die Versandunternehmen in der Vorweihnachtszeit plus Corona-Boom voll am Rad drehen werden. Sollte man wohl berücksichtigen...


----------



## Thomas. (28. November 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> ch befürchte dass die Versandunternehmen in der Vorweihnachtszeit plus Corona-Boom voll am Rad drehen werden. Sollte man wohl berücksichtigen...


allen voran die Fahrer der Versandunternehmen, einer von zwei Berufen die ich nie machen möchte und vor denen ich den Hut ziehe (wenn man sich mal deren Arbeitszeiten und Löhne anschaut) keiner mag sie, sie fahren wie die Henker, parken überall da wo sie stören  usw. und sind nur gern gesehen wenn wir ein Packet erwarten  ansonsten interessieren sie uns nicht. Ich mag meinen Hermesboten und die hübsche von DHL und beide bekommen von mir ein Wichtelgeschenk und ich brauche mir keinen Kopf machen für die nächsten 12 Monate, den wenn mein Paket im Auto ist bekomme ich es auch.


----------



## Bilch (28. November 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Janson,
> 
> ich hab Dich leider nicht als Wichtel.
> Aber meiner hat das auch------guck mal
> ...


Die Beiträge sind doch viel wichtiger als das Profil   


nobbi1962 schrieb:


> inner Wichtel-Zeit sind wir alle wieder Jungs (kleine)


Meine Frau ist der Meinung, dass wir Männer das sowieso die ganze Zeit sind


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. November 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die Beiträge sind doch viel wichtiger als das Profil
> 
> Meine Frau ist der Meinung, dass wir Männer das sowieso die ganze Zeit sind


Meine sagt immer, Männer werden 16, danach wachsen sie nur noch ein bisschen


----------



## Forelle74 (28. November 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> allen voran die Fahrer der Versandunternehmen, einer von zwei Berufen die ich nie machen möchte und vor denen ich den Hut ziehe (wenn man sich mal deren Arbeitszeiten und Löhne anschaut) keiner mag sie, sie fahren wie die Henker, parken überall da wo sie stören  usw. und sind nur gern gesehen wenn wir ein Packet erwarten  ansonsten interessieren sie uns nicht. Ich mag meinen Hermesboten und die hübsche von DHL und beide bekommen von mir ein Wichtelgeschenk und ich brauche mir keinen Kopf machen für die nächsten 12 Monate, den wenn mein Paket im Auto ist bekomme ich es auch.


Bei uns lassen sich die Leute gefühlt alles schicken. 
Früher waren es im Schnitt 2 Paketboten täglich die ich bei uns gesehen hab.
Jetzt sind es teilweise 7.
Bin ja noch in Eltern Zeit.
Deshalb auch irgendwie ne Paketannahmestelle vom Haus  .
Einmal kamen in unserer Straße 3 DHL, jeweils ein Hermes, Gls,DPD und sogar Ups.
Mal schauen wie das zur Weihnachtszeit wird.
Hab aber bisher alles was ich bestellt hab schnell bekommen.


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2020)

Bin durchs Homeoffice grad auch ne Packstation für meine Nachbarn. 
Was mir beim Versand nur auf den Sack geht, dass man zwei Sachen bei Amazon bestellt und ein Päckchen vormittags kommt und das andere am Nachmittag von unterschiedlichen Fahrern. 
Und ein Zippo Feuerzeug kommt in einem Karton, in welchem man einen Fernseher verpacken könnte. Naja. OT.


----------



## Tobias85 (28. November 2020)

Es tut gut zu lesen, dass och nicht der einzige bin, der noch leichte Startschwierigkeiten hat, etwas passendes auszuwählen.


----------



## Minimax (28. November 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Es tut gut zu lesen, dass och nicht der einzige bin, der noch leichte Startschwierigkeiten hat, etwas passendes auszuwählen.


Ich hab durch Zufall und die jüngsten Aktivitäten meines Wichtels ne heisse Spur... aber ich muss da noch etwas überlegen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. November 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab durch Zufall und die jüngsten Aktivitäten meines Wichtels ne heisse Spur... aber ich muss da noch etwas überlegen


Eine heiße Spur habe ich auch entdeckt. Hoffe, die glüht noch bis zum 24.12.


----------



## Forelle74 (28. November 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Es tut gut zu lesen, dass och nicht der einzige bin, der noch leichte Startschwierigkeiten hat, etwas passendes auszuwählen.


Bei mir wirds auch langsam. 
Aber einfach isses nicht


----------



## daltiparmak (28. November 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> @daltiparmak
> Hallo, schön von dir zu hören. Du musst verstehen, beim letzten mal ist was schief gelaufen. Deshalb wurden die Bedingungen aufgestellt. @Rebecca Hoffmann hat das doch gut und verständlich erklärt. Beteilige dich doch aktiv
> hier im Forum und nächstes Jahr bist du mit dabei. Dann kannst du schon 2 mal wichteln, wenn es dir so viel Spaß macht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


So machen wir das!


----------



## daltiparmak (28. November 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hey Moin Daniel,
> liebe Grüße ausn Norden.
> Machste 2021 wieder mit?
> 
> lg nobbi


Jo, dann mache ich da mit!


----------



## Bilch (28. November 2020)

Es ist wirklich unterhaltsam zu lesen, wie die Recherche voran geht. Das amüsante dabei ist, dass man sich fragt, ob einer der Kommentare vielleicht von dem Wichtel ist   

Letztes Jahr habe ich ziemliche Probleme gehabt etwas passendes für meinen Wichtel zu finden. Das, was er hier im Board geschrieben hat, dass er kaufen möchte, konnte ich nirgendwo finden, dabei befasst er sich aber mit Angelmethoden, von denen ich keine Ahnung habe. Heuer habe ich eine viel leichtere Aufgabe gehabt


----------



## Thomas. (28. November 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich unterhaltsam zu lesen, wie die Recherche voran geht. Das amüsante dabei ist, dass man sich fragt, ob einer der Kommentare vielleicht von dem Wichtel ist
> 
> Letztes Jahr habe ich ziemliche Probleme gehabt etwas passendes für meinen Wichtel zu finden. Das, was er hier im Board geschrieben hat, dass er kaufen möchte, konnte ich nirgendwo finden, dabei befasst er sich aber mit Angelmethoden, von denen ich keine Ahnung habe. Heuer habe ich eine viel leichtere Aufgabe gehabt


hast du aber fantastisch hinbekommen


----------



## Jason (28. November 2020)

Es muss ja nicht unbedingt was zum angeln sein. Es können ja auch z.B. kulinarische Köstlichkeiten sein.
Manchmal muss man kreativ denken. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. November 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man kreativ denken.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Genauso ist das.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (28. November 2020)

Ich hätte so gern wieder mitgemacht, zumal ich im letzten Jahr keinerlei Reaktion von meinem Wichtelpartner, der das ganze hier gestartet hat, bekommen habe (bombe20). 
Aber irgendwer scheint mich aus der Liste gelöscht zu haben. Vielen Dank auch... Pffffff......


----------



## Bilch (28. November 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> hast du aber fantastisch hinbekommen


----------



## Bilch (28. November 2020)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Ich hätte so gern wieder mitgemacht, zumal ich im letzten Jahr keinerlei Reaktion von meinem Wichtelpartner, der das ganze hier gestartet hat, bekommen habe (bombe20).
> Aber irgendwer scheint mich aus der Liste gelöscht zu haben. Vielen Dank auch... Pffffff......


Du warst auf dem letzten Platz, aber als Trimmibln oder sowas ähnliches.
Nur eine Bemerkung: Du hattest doch bist 25. 11. Zeit zu überprüfen, ob Du eingetragen bist oder nicht.
Ist aber Schade, dass es dazu gekommen ist


----------



## Finke20 (28. November 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Es muss ja nicht unbedingt was zum angeln sein. Es können ja auch z.B. kulinarische Köstlichkeiten sein.
> Manchmal muss man kreativ denken.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Genau so ist es, hatte ich im Vorfeld auch schon geschrieben .


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (28. November 2020)

Dann habe ich nicht aufgepasst. Hat mein Handy ein trimmbln aus Trimmiberlin gemacht. 
Naja, dann war es das für mich mit dem Wichteln. Zwei Enttäuschungen in Folge reichen mir. Euch viel Spaß in diesem Jahr


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (30. November 2020)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Dann habe ich nicht aufgepasst. Hat mein Handy ein trimmbln aus Trimmiberlin gemacht.
> Naja, dann war es das für mich mit dem Wichteln. Zwei Enttäuschungen in Folge reichen mir. Euch viel Spaß in diesem Jahr



Also hat sich das jetzt wirklich erledigt? Ich hab dir auf deine Nachricht vom Samstag noch geantwortet. Wir haben noch einen anderen Nachzügler beim Wichteln. Also wärs kein Problem da noch Adressen auszutauschen.


----------



## Bilch (30. November 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Es muss ja nicht unbedingt was zum angeln sein. Es können ja auch z.B. kulinarische Köstlichkeiten sein.
> Manchmal muss man kreativ denken.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Mine Wichtel haben sich mit Angelsachen zweimal wirklich bemüht und mit den Kukos immer ins schwarze getroffen  Zwei habe ich leider schon verloren


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich finde meinen Wichtelpartner in diesem Jahr wieder sehr interessant. Habe auch schon alles Zusammen, warte nur noch auf die Zustellung einer Kleinigkeit.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Rebecca. Wenn es da noch jemanden gibt, dann mache ich doch gerne mit. Es macht ja doch großen Spaß.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (1. Dezember 2020)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Hallo Rebecca. Wenn es da noch jemanden gibt, dann mache ich doch gerne mit. Es macht ja doch großen Spaß.


Dann schick mir bitte noch deine Adresse per Privatchat.


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Dezember 2020)

So Hauptgeschenk ist auch bei mir fertig   .
Noch n paar Kleinigkeiten. 
Dann kanns losgehen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (1. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir läuft es auch gut. Diese Woche werde ich den Wichtelexpress wohl schon losschicken!


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Dezember 2020)

Ihr Glücklichen... Muss noch ermitteln


----------



## laraque (1. Dezember 2020)

Mein Plan steht soweit und ich muss noch das ein oder andere einkaufen.
Hoffe ich kann meinem Wichtel eine Freude machen, obwohl er mir in Sachen Angelerfahrung um Lichtjahre vorraus ist.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Dezember 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es auch gut. Diese Woche werde ich den Wichtelexpress wohl schon losschicken!


Ja bei mir auch   
aber bekomme ich ein Päckchen guckt mich das jeden tag an
bis zum 24.12--------dass sind große qualen-------ich sag euch das.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. Dezember 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja bei mir auch
> aber bekomme ich ein Päckchen guckt mich das jeden tag an
> bis zum 24.12--------dass sind große qualen-------ich sag euch das.


Zur großen Qual kann es werden, wenn Verderbliches mit drin ist.
Also denkt alle daran, euer Päckchen bis zum 24ten am besten draußen zu lagern.


----------



## Bilch (2. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Zur großen Qual es werden, wenn Verderbliches mit drin ist.
> Also denkt alle daran, euer Päckchen bis zum 24ten am besten draußen zu lagern.


Ich hoffe dass Boardies, die verderbliche Sachen verschicken, intelligent genug sind, dass auf das Paket auch draufzuschreiben. Wir sind doch schließlich Angler


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (2. Dezember 2020)

Rebecca, ist meine Nachricht bei dir angekommen? 
Ich sehe leider nichts von unserer Unterhaltung. Auch deine letztens angesprochene Antwort, auf meine Nachricht von Samstag, habe ich bis heute nicht erhalten


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (2. Dezember 2020)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Rebecca, ist meine Nachricht bei dir angekommen?
> Ich sehe leider nichts von unserer Unterhaltung. Auch deine letztens angesprochene Antwort, auf meine Nachricht von Samstag, habe ich bis heute nicht erhalten



Ich habe alles bekommen. Du hast einen Privatchat mit mir gestartet und keine Unterhaltung. Sieh da mal nach.
Aber ich schick dir gleich vorsichtshalber noch einmal eine Unterhaltung mit den ganzen Infos.


----------



## Mooskugel (2. Dezember 2020)

So, Paket ist raus. Dann kann der bewichtelte sich länger "Vorfreuen".
Viel Spaß beim Paket anschauen.


----------



## phirania (2. Dezember 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> So, Paket ist raus. Dann kann der bewichtelte sich länger "Vorfreuen".
> Viel Spaß beim Paket anschauen.


Das ist aber jetzt echt Gemein......


----------



## Tikey0815 (2. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass Boardies, die verderbliche Sachen verschicken, intelligent genug sind, dass auf das Paket auch draufzuschreiben. Wir sind doch schließlich Angler


Alle Pakete von unbekannten Absendern werden ab heute von meinem Hund beschnüffelt, wenn er Lecker sagt, nehm ich es ihm weg , und pack es in den Kühlschrank


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. Dezember 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Alle Pakete von unbekannten Absendern werden ab heute von meinem Hund beschnüffelt, wenn er Lecker sagt, nehm ich es ihm weg , und pack es in den Kühlschrank


Unser findet alle lecker! Er denkt bei jedem, dass wieder Nassfutter drin ist


----------



## Slappy (2. Dezember 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> So, Paket ist raus. Dann kann der bewichtelte sich länger "Vorfreuen".
> Viel Spaß beim Paket anschauen.


Das heißt also wenn ich jetzt ein Päckchen bekomme ohne das ich weiß von wem, wärst du mein Wichtel


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Dezember 2020)

Heute geshoppt... Wenig, aber erlesen... 
Morgen nochn bissken lokales dazu, dann geht das Päckchen auf die Reise


----------



## Finke20 (3. Dezember 2020)

Vorbereitungen sind am laufen , mal sehen ob welche übrigbleiben , schmecken einfach zu gut.


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Dezember 2020)

Beim lokalen hat mir leider Covid in die Suppe gespuckt... Die Läden meines Vertrauens platt bzw momentan zu   

Da musste leider ne normale Nervennahrung herhalten... 

Päckchen ist auffe Reise


----------



## phirania (3. Dezember 2020)

OH Mann ich bin noch im Verzug.....


----------



## Finke20 (3. Dezember 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> mir leider Covid in die Suppe gespuckt


 

Aber bitte nicht auslöffeln .


----------



## Bilch (3. Dezember 2020)

Mein Paket ist vorbereitet und muss nur noch vom Paketdienst abgeholt werden


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Dezember 2020)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht auslöffeln .


Das haben die Ladenbesitzer bereits- der Feinkostladen is finanziell ausgeblutet, der alternativ aufgesuchte Hoflsden kann baulich kein "Hygienekonzept" vorweisen und muss geschlossen bleiben... 

Hätte gern ein paar Schmankerl beigefügt... aber is halt nicht 

Muss ich halt darauf hoffen, dass der Beschenkte auch so ausreichend erfreut ist


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. Dezember 2020)

Mein Wichtel hat sich bei mir vorgestellt... Kannte ich bisher anders...


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. Dezember 2020)

Beim dem Wichteln was ich bis jetzt kannte, erfuhr man eigentlich nicht wer sein Wichtel gewesehen ist... Wichtel sind ja bekannterweise sehr scheue Lebewesen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Dezember 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Beim dem Wichteln was ich bis jetzt kannte, erfuhr man eigentlich nicht wer sein Wichtel gewesehen ist... Wichtel sind ja bekannterweise sehr scheue Lebewesen.


Jan- Das ist so schon 2 Jahre,

wer was Verderbliches im Päckchen hat---zum B, Fisch,
der hat sich immer per PN gesreibt und  Er outete sich als Wichtel  

Die Ganzen Wichtel sind toll--------auch 2020


----------



## Bilch (4. Dezember 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Mein Wichtel hat sich bei mir vorgestellt... Kannte ich bisher anders...


Schade, so macht es ein bisschen weniger Spaß.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass Boardies, die verderbliche Sachen verschicken, intelligent genug sind, dass auf das Paket auch draufzuschreiben. Wir sind doch schließlich Angler


Du hast das Problem erkannt


----------



## Jason (4. Dezember 2020)

Ach du Schreck. Gerade hat der Postbote mir ein Paket übergeben. Auf dem Absender steht "Der Weihnachtswichtel". Ich werde es in der Gartenhütte lagern, damit es frisch bleibt. Danke schon mal.
Ich brauch noch ein paar Tage, bis ich mein Paket verschicken kann. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania (4. Dezember 2020)

So mein Wichtelpaket ist auch fertig...
Geht in der nächsten Zeit auf die Reise


----------



## zokker (4. Dezember 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> So mein Wichtelpaket ist auch fertig...
> Geht in der nächsten Zeit auf die Reise


Meins auch, hab es heute geschnürt und geht morgen auf reisen.


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Dezember 2020)

Meins ist auch fertig.
Bald geht's auf die Reise.


----------



## Finke20 (4. Dezember 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Mein Wichtel hat sich bei mir vorgestellt... Kannte ich bisher anders...


 

Finde ich jetzt nicht schlimm, ich freue mich auch so und man kann sich auch mit PN bedanken. 
Jeder kann es ja machen wie er möchte.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Dezember 2020)

Ne schlimm finde ich es auch nicht, hab ich nur noch nie erlebt. In das Wichtelpaket schreibe ich meinen Namen ja auch rein.


----------



## Pescador (4. Dezember 2020)

Habe letztes Jahr meinem Wichtelpartner per PN die Sendungsnummer mitgeteilt. Mache ich dieses Jahr auch so.
Und welcher Wichtel mich beschenkte, wusste ich auch.
Das finde ich auch nicht verwerflich, sondern sehr nett.  

Also mein Wichtelpaket wird wohl erst gegen Mitte nächster Woche raus gehen. Sieht so aus als wird's eine kleine Werbekampagne für meine Heimat ...


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Dezember 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ne schlimm finde ich es auch nicht, hab ich nur noch nie erlebt. In das Wichtelpaket schreibe ich meinen Namen ja auch rein.


Davon ab machst du sehr durchdachte und schöne Wichtelpakete!


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Meins ist auch fertig.
> Bald geht's auf die Reise.


So sieht es auch bei mir aus


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab mittlerweile auch alles beisammen und nochmal schön in Geschenkpapier verpackt. 
Paket geht demnächst raus.


----------



## Pescador (6. Dezember 2020)

*Einen schönen 2. Advent !*

Wenn ich, damals als kleiner Junge, in der Adventszeit vor lauter Vorfreude die Bescherung nicht abwarten konnte ... dann begab ich mich auf die Suche! Bald wusste ich genau wo ich schauen musste. Waren unsere Eltern beide aus dem Haus, ging es schnurstracks ins elterliche Schlafzimmer. Dort im großen Kleiderschrank - dort lagen sie! Die bereits eingepackten Weihnachtsgeschenke für uns Kinder. "Vorsicht", sagte meine ältere Schwester (die mich zu solchen Aktionen anstiftete), "nichts durcheinander bringen, sie merken sonst was!". Einmal kurz anfassen, anheben und abschätzen was und für wen es sein könnte. Doch bin ich am Ende zumeist ratlos zurückgeblieben, aber immer mit ungetrübter Vorfreude!

Einen ähnlichen kleinen Vorgeschmack von seinem Wichtelpaket darf hiermit, zum heutigen Nikolaustag, auch mein "zu Bewichtelnder" erhalten - allerdings werde ich mich ihm ja erst in Kürze zu erkennen geben ...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass Boardies, die verderbliche Sachen verschicken, intelligent genug sind, dass auf das Paket auch draufzuschreiben. *Wir sind doch schließlich Angler*


Ja und, somit unangenehme Gerüche doch gewohnt.


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Dezember 2020)

Mein Paket ist auf der Reise  .
Bald klingelt es irgendwo.


----------



## YoshiX786 (7. Dezember 2020)

Sooooo nachdem ich seit heute alles beisammen habe, geht morgen das Päckchen auf die Reise


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Dezember 2020)

Hoffe ich kann meins diese Woche noch losschicken. Warte leider noch auf etwas was unbedingt mit rein soll.


----------



## hanzz (7. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab endlich was für meinen Wichtel gefunden, was wirklich nicht einfach war. 
Nach Weihnachten erkläre ich warum. 
Am Wochenende noch n bisschen was machen, dann geht mein Paket auf die Reise.

@meinWichtel
Hat nix mit Angeln zu tun.
Ich glaube, du wirst dich darüber mehr freuen als über Angelkram.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Dezember 2020)

Mein Paket ist auf der Reise


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. Dezember 2020)

Warum verschickt Ihr schon so früh? Damit quält ihr doch nur den Empfänger.


----------



## YoshiX786 (8. Dezember 2020)

So meine Paket ist heut auch auf die Reise gegangen.



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Warum verschickt Ihr schon so früh? Damit quält ihr doch nur den Empfänger.


Ich werde seit heute auch gequält, der DHL Bote hat mir auch ein Wichtelpaket in die Hand gedrückt 
Jetzt heißt es Selbstbeherrschung


----------



## Mooskugel (8. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Warum verschickt Ihr schon so früh? Damit quält ihr doch nur den Empfänger


Das ist die kleine sadistische Ader in uns.


----------



## Minimax (8. Dezember 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Das ist die kleine sadistische Ader in uns.


Ahc, das ist doch nur ein kleiner Anstoss der gegenseitigen Vorfreude, Ich LIEBE Deadlines. 
Einst war ich in einem Proseminar das von einem etwa 230 Jahre alten Zwölfender-Emeritus veranstaltet wurde. Er Eröffnete uns gleich zu Beginn (sinngemäss, ist 14 Jahre her):
"DIe Abgabefrist für ihre Arbeiten ist offiziell der soundsovielte des soundsovielten. Ich sage aber unter uns, dass ich die Arbeit, die als letzte abgegeben wird, zurückweisen werde, gleich welchen Datums."
Professor XYZ (inzwischen terrorisiert er die Menschen an einem anderen Ort, Friede seiner Asche) hat es wahr gemacht, ein armes Schwein hat deswegen keinen Schein gekriegt. 
Ich habe schon die wichtigsten Sachen für die Wichtelgabe eingeleitet, aber wie es so ist, will man ja auch noch einzwei nette Kleinigkeiten mitgeben, die wollen auch gefunden und überlegt sein. Wenn ichs schaffe, mein Päckchen vorm zwanzigsten dem Weihnachtselfen zu übergeben, dürfte es klappen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Dezember 2020)

Wir sind die Dominos Wichtel.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (8. Dezember 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hoffe ich kann meins diese Woche noch losschicken. Warte leider noch auf etwas was unbedingt mit rein soll.


Das kenne ich. Die Lieferdienste haben hier in Hamburg auch viel zu tun -u und zaubern mir Schweißperlen auf die Stirn ;-)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Dezember 2020)

Für die Lieferdienste ist quasi schon das ganze Jahr über Weihnachten mit Hochkonjuktur.
Zu beneiden sind die Mitarbeiter da sicher nicht.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (8. Dezember 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Für die Lieferdienste ist quasi schon das ganze Jahr über Weihnachten mit Hochkonjuktur.
> Zu beneiden sind die Mitarbeiter da sicher nicht.


Absolut! Bei mir kommen sie gerne vorbei: Dank Homeoffice gut erreichbar und meine Nachbarn freut es auch. Hier werden DHL & Co einiges los.


----------



## phirania (8. Dezember 2020)

Ein Paket ist auch schon auf der Reise......


----------



## laraque (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe seit heute alles beisammen. Bisschen was zum Angeln und regionale Spezialitäten  Hoffe ich kann meinem Wichtelpartner damit eine kleine Freude machen... Paket geht dann spätestens am Wochenende zur Post.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Dezember 2020)

So alles da was ich wollte, geht diese Woche noch auf Reisen.
Hoffentlich kommt es auch pünktlich an


----------



## zokker (9. Dezember 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ...
> Hoffentlich kommt es auch pünktlich an



Mit Sicherheit ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Dezember 2020)

Meins geht morgen früh los nachdem ich es noch mal öffnen mußte. Man wird Älter.


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. Dezember 2020)

Meins ist auch fertig, geht morgen in die Post.


----------



## Bilch (9. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Meins geht morgen früh los nachdem ich es noch mal öffnen mußte. Man wird Älter.


Die beste Methode sich an was zu erinnern ist den Briefumschlag zuzukleben


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Meins geht morgen früh los nachdem ich es noch mal öffnen mußte. Man wird Älter.



Deine Lesebrille hättest du sonst wieder ewig vergeblich gesucht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Dezember 2020)

Brille ja, aber keine Lesebrille. Die wollte man mir auch schon andrehen, auch so ein ulkiger Wicht.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Dezember 2020)

Gerade hat es geklingelt! Jetzt geht das Grübeln und das Tage zählen los! 

Besten Dank schon mal werter Wichtel


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Dezember 2020)

Paket schön in Folie verpackt, zur Post hin, da will der für die Folienverpackung einen Sperrgutaufschlag von 26 Euro haben. Einmal ein Paket vernünftig verpackt und dann das. Jetzt bring es eben Hermes. Aber es ist unterwegs.


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Paket schön in Folie verpackt, zur Post hin, da will der für die Folienverpackung einen Sperrgutaufschlag von 26 Euro haben. Einmal ein Paket vernünftig verpackt und dann das. Jetzt bring es eben Hermes. Aber es ist unterwegs.


Wollten die das dann per Flugzeug transportieren ? 
26€ ?
Wucher


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Dezember 2020)

Sogar wenn mehr als die Hälfte vom Karton zugeklebt ist mit Packband, dann auch. Darf nur Pappe oder Papier aussen sein.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> @meinWichtel
> Hat nix mit Angeln zu tun.
> Ich glaube, du wirst dich darüber mehr freuen als über Angelkram.


Ich frage mich gerade wie du es geschafft hast, Koks und nutten Sexarbeiter*innen zu verschicken


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade wie du es geschafft hast, Koks und nutten Sexarbeiter*innen zu verschicken


Ohne zuviel Packband. 
In der Regel wird das per AMG oder Brabus Kurier verschickt


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Dezember 2020)

Melde Vollzug, meins ist unterwegs.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Dezember 2020)

Ich komme gerade ins Grübeln ob es wirklich noch ausreicht, das Meinige erst am 18.12.2020 aufzugeben.


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade ins Grübeln ob es wirklich noch ausreicht, das Meinige erst am 18.12.2020 aufzugeben.


Kommt auf den Paketdienst an.
Mir Hermes könnte es eng werden.
Die brauchen bei uns im Schnitt 5 Tage.
Alle anderen sind flotter


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Dezember 2020)

@Fischkopp 1961 wenn fertig schick es weg, man weiß nicht was noch geschieht in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Jason (11. Dezember 2020)

Meins geht am Montag auf die Reise. Sicher ist sicher. Ich möchte nicht, dass mein Wichtel am 24. traurig ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (11. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade ins Grübeln ob es wirklich noch ausreicht, das Meinige erst am 18.12.2020 aufzugeben.



Meiner ist in 3 Tagen angekommen, aber in den letzten Tagen vor Weihnachten ist immer viel los bei der Post (bzw. bei den Paketdiensten)


----------



## Mooskugel (11. Dezember 2020)

Mein verschicktes ist angekommen. 

Ich habe auch eins bekommen  .

Heiligabend kann kommen.


----------



## Slappy (11. Dezember 2020)

Hallo lieber Wichtel. 
Dein Päckchen ist soeben angekommen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Fischkopp 1961 wenn fertig schick es weg, man weiß nicht was noch geschieht in den nächsten Tagen.


Ok und wie teile ich dem Beschenkten dann mit, dass er es vorher aufmachen muss  
Aufs Paket schreiben bitte gleich öffnen


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ok und wie teile ich dem Beschenkten dann mit, dass er es vorher aufmachen muss
> Aufs Paket schreiben bitte gleich öffnen



Aufkleber drauf "Verderbliche Ware, sofort öffnen" Und wenn du nicht erkannt werden möchtest, schreib einem Mod das und der schick es dann weiter, so bleibt dein Geheimnis gewahrt.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aufkleber drauf "Verderbliche Ware, sofort öffnen" Und wenn du nicht erkannt werden möchtest, schreib einem Mod das und der schick es dann weiter, so bleibt dein Geheimnis gewahrt.


Danke für den Vorschlag. Da Du ja ein Mod bist, bist Du somit mein Auserwählter und ich werde Dir die Nachricht, dann zum Weiterleiten zukommen lassen. 
Wie abgefahren, ich schmeiß mich weg.


----------



## Bilch (11. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ok und wie teile ich dem Beschenkten dann mit, dass er es vorher aufmachen muss
> Aufs Paket schreiben bitte gleich öffnen


Warum vorher aufmachen? Genügt es nicht "ins Kühlschrank stellen" draufzuschreiben? Willst Du denn was Lebendes drinstecken


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Dezember 2020)

Weil auch manch Gekühltes irgendwann übergeht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Wichtel. Ich vermute Dein Paket ist heute angekommen. Ich habe es natürlich ungeöffnet in die Garage gestellt. Auch wenn nichts drauf stand, steht es somit kühl und trocken


----------



## daci7 (11. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns ist heut auch ein verdächtiges Paket angekommen. Sogleich ging der scham-pegel hoch ... morgen geht's zum dealer. Oder doch lieber bestellen?
Ich bereite meinen Sohn besser drauf vor, dass er möglicherweise weniger Geschenke kriegt, weil Papa was verbockt hat ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Dezember 2020)

Vor a


daci7 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist heut auch ein verdächtiges Paket angekommen. Sogleich ging der scham-pegel hoch ... morgen geht's zum dealer. Oder doch lieber bestellen?
> Ich bereite meinen Sohn besser drauf vor, dass er möglicherweise weniger Geschenke kriegt, weil Papa was verbockt hat ...


Vor allen Dingen da das Einkaufen im Einzelhandel ab der nächsten Woche wohl ins Wasser fallen könnte
Mein Tackle Dealer hat heute schon per WhatsApp Status für heute und morgen verlängerte Öffnungszeiten bekanntgegeben, da er davon ausgeht, das ab Montag Sense ist


----------



## daci7 (11. Dezember 2020)

Ps: ich hab grad mal vorsichtig die Umverpackung geöffnet - immerhin steht ja nicht "Wichtelgeschenk" drauf. Und was soll ich sagen ... es ist NOCHMAL verpackt! Oh du grausamster aller Wichtel! Keinen blick auf die Gaben gewährst du mir... ein Paket in Flaschenform ohne das spezifische Gewicht einer Whiskeyflasche ... und dann zwingst du einen praktisch zum verpacken ... Origamimeister-daci7 nimmt die Herausforderung an. Möglicherweise werd ich allerdings zwei-drei Rollen Tesa für sowas brauchen ... eine einigermaßen passable Ringwicklung krieg ich ja noch hin, aber Geschenkpapier kommt direkt aus der Hölle und da gehört es auch hin...


----------



## daci7 (11. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Vor a
> 
> Vor allen Dingen da das Einkaufen im Einzelhandel ab der nächsten Woche wohl ins Wasser fallen könnte
> Mein Tackle Dealer hat heute schon per WhatsApp Status für heute und morgen verlängerte Öffnungszeiten bekanntgegeben, da er davon ausgeht, das ab Montag Sense ist


Mein Dealer schrieb ihm wäre es vollkommen egal - wenn wir uns anmelden ist der Laden auch offen und wir können auch im lockdown shoppen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Dezember 2020)

Den Service dürften wir hier auch genießen, aber das wird nicht überall so sein, und auch nicht für jeden.


----------



## laraque (12. Dezember 2020)

Gute Reise, kleines Wichtelpaket. Ich hoffe der Empfänger wird sich freuen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. Dezember 2020)

Mein Opfer...ähm, Wichtel darf sich auch Freuen, Paket ist unterwegs !


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Dezember 2020)

Opfer, ich hoffe nichts schlimmes


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. Dezember 2020)

Nix kriegen ist schlimm, aber die Himmlischen Gaben in dem Paket kommen von Herzen


----------



## Minimax (12. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe zumindest nun die Hauptkomponenten und einige Kinkerlitz.. ahem Kleinigkeiten für meinen Wichtel beisammen. Eigentlich kann das verpacken nun losgehen, und sollte es auch langsam..


----------



## Minimax (12. Dezember 2020)

Oha, oha, mir ist eben auch ein ominöses Paket ins Haus geschneit. 
Um eines bitte ich lieber Wichtel, teile mir bitte mit, aber unbedingt über einen nichtwichtelnden Mittelsmann, um die Spannung zu halten per PN mit, ob das Paket bestimmter Lagerungsbedingungen Bedarf (hätte Balkon anzubieten). Ansonsten bleibts bis zum 24ten bei normalen Zimmerbedingungen in der Obhut der Missus,
Hg 
Minimax


----------



## Bilch (12. Dezember 2020)

Danke, mein lieber Wichtel, Dein Paket ist heute angekommen. Ein besseres Timing hättest du nicht haben können - wir haben gerade heute den Christbaum aufgestellt und Dein Geschenk ist als erstes unter den Baum gekommen 




Unsere Katze versucht schon rauszukriegen, was drin ist


----------



## Elmar Elfers (13. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Unsere Katze versucht schon rauszukriegen, was drin ist


Ah, ich dachte schon, die gehört auch zur Verpackung  

Ich habe jetzt zwei Teile vorliegen. Bei einem weiteren hängt der Produktionsprozess seit 28.11. und die geplante Lieferung am 7.12. ist auch nicht mehr aktuell. Noch gebe ich die Hoffnung auf einen zweigeteilten Versand nicht auf.


----------



## Slappy (13. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Danke, mein lieber Wichtel, Dein Paket ist heute angekommen. Ein besseres Timing hättest du nicht haben können - wir haben gerade heute den Christbaum aufgestellt und Dein Geschenk ist als erstes unter den Baum gekommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361803
> 
> ...


deins ist ja auch so groß. Meins ebenfalls. 
Aber das was ich weiter gebe irgendwie nicht. Wie kommt ihr denn alle bei 20€ (selbst bei 50€) auf solche Packmaße? Oder trickst ihr nur und es würde ein drittel des Kartons ebenfalls reichen?


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Dezember 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> deins ist ja auch so groß. Meins ebenfalls.
> Aber das was ich weiter gebe irgendwie nicht. Wie kommt ihr denn alle bei 20€ (selbst bei 50€) auf solche Packmaße? Oder trickst ihr nur und es würde ein drittel des Kartons ebenfalls reichen?


Meines ist nicht ganz so  groß.
Allerdings übertreibe ichs gern mim verpacken   .
Ich möchte nicht das was beschädigt wird.
Auch nicht die umverpackung der einzelnen Wichtelteile.
Ich seh oft genug wie unsere Boten mit der Ware umgehen.


----------



## phirania (13. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Danke, mein lieber Wichtel, Dein Paket ist heute angekommen. Ein besseres Timing hättest du nicht haben können - wir haben gerade heute den Christbaum aufgestellt und Dein Geschenk ist als erstes unter den Baum gekommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361803
> 
> ...


Na da wird es aber gut bewacht.......


----------



## JottU (13. Dezember 2020)

Habe mein Wichtelpaket auch schon erhalten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Dezember 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> deins ist ja auch so groß. Meins ebenfalls.
> Aber das was ich weiter gebe irgendwie nicht. Wie kommt ihr denn alle bei 20€ (selbst bei 50€) auf solche Packmaße? Oder trickst ihr nur und es würde ein drittel des Kartons ebenfalls reichen?



Der Karton orientiert sich wohl in erster Linie am Inhalt der verschickt werden soll.
Das kann von sperrig bis lütt alles Mögliche sein, unabhängig des Wertes.


----------



## Bilch (13. Dezember 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> deins ist ja auch so groß. Meins ebenfalls.
> Aber das was ich weiter gebe irgendwie nicht. Wie kommt ihr denn alle bei 20€ (selbst bei 50€) auf solche Packmaße? Oder trickst ihr nur und es würde ein drittel des Kartons ebenfalls reichen?


Da brauchst Du Dir aber keine Vorwürfe machen, es kommt auf die Qualität an und dass man wirklich was passendes findet


----------



## zokker (14. Dezember 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Der Karton orientiert sich wohl in erster Linie am Inhalt der verschickt werden soll.
> Das kann von sperrig bis lütt alles Mögliche sein, unabhängig des Wertes.


... raffiniert ...


----------



## Snâsh (14. Dezember 2020)

Man das wird wieder ne lustige Aktion. Muss gestehen selber schon eins erhalten zu haben und auch hier soeben den bestätigten Empfang im Thread gesehen zu haben.
Ich freue mich drauf


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Dezember 2020)

Angekommen ist meins, wie hier im Thread zu sehen ist, auch schon....war grad mal 2 Tage unterwegs.


----------



## Jason (14. Dezember 2020)

Verpacke gerade die Geschenke. Mein Paket geht morgen auf die Reise. Warum macht das verflixte Geschenkpapier nicht das, was ich will?

Gruß Jason


----------



## JottU (14. Dezember 2020)

Den Papierkampf hab ich dann auch hinter mir und das Paket ist unterwegs.


----------



## Slappy (14. Dezember 2020)

Hier geht es auch in die letzten Züge. Hoffe ich schaff es morgen abzugeben


----------



## Finke20 (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich melde Vollzug, Paket ist unterwegs .


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Dezember 2020)

Bilch ich hab noch nix

zum auspacken 00,01


----------



## Bilch (14. Dezember 2020)

Norbert (@nobbi1962), ich glaube, Dein Wichtel will einfach nicht, dass Du Dich zu lange quälst das Wichtelgeschenk anzugucken


----------



## Jan_Cux (14. Dezember 2020)

Meins ist Wichtelpaket ist auch angekommen, ich hoffe ja das Paket für mich auch eintrifft.....


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2020)

Leute, Leute, Leute,

Ich hab zwar keinen von euch aber ich versichere euch: es haben noch lange nicht alle abgeschickt.
Meins geht zum Beispiel auch erst morgen auf die Reise. Hoffentlich.
Grüße 
David


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich musste gestern einen neuen Plan für den zweiten Teil des Wichtelgeschenks aktivieren. Bin jetzt aber wieder ruhiger, da morgen alles hier sein soll. Demnach geht es noch rechtzeitig auf den Weg. Puh, diese Aufregung!


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Dezember 2020)

Hallo
Wir mussten unsere Planung kurzfristig ändern,  und fahren ab 17.12 weg.
Falls meins bis dato nicht ankommt müssen sich halt die Nachbarn solange drum kümmern. 
Ich kann dann das Unboxing erst nach Weihnachten vollziehen .
Aber ich werde nachholen und präsentieren. 
Versprochen!.


----------



## zokker (15. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kann dann das Unboxing erst nach Weihnachten vollziehen .
> ...



Was ist Unboxing. Verzeih mir, bin schon über 50 ...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. Dezember 2020)

Auspacken


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Dezember 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Was ist Unboxing. Verzeih mir, bin schon über 50 ...


Das Päckchen öffnen, und vorstellen. 
Das kommt von den Youtuber'n wenn sie was neues Vorstellen.
Sorry,wir waren gleich schnell.


----------



## Bilch (15. Dezember 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Was ist Unboxing. Verzeih mir, bin schon über 50 ...


Ich bin zwar nur knapp ü 40, habe das Wort aber auch erst vor 1, 2 Jahren zum ersten Mal gehört, als ich mir Videos von Angelrollen auf YT angeschaut habe


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (15. Dezember 2020)

So, ich habe es nun auch geschafft, alles sicher zu verpacken und mit meinen Rentieren auf Reisen zu schicken  .

Nun aber hopp, hopp, liebe Rentiere. Der Wichtelpartner wartet schon auf auf seine Gaben. Rennt, meine Rentiere und galloppiert geschwind Richtung Süden. Nehmt den kürzesten Weg und haltet keine Rast. Seid vorsichtig mit dem Paket, meine lieben Rentiere, denn es enthält Zerbrechliches zur Bescherung. Nun aber los, meine Rentiere...


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich tippe auf ein Renntiergeweih


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (15. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf ein Renntiergeweih



Ich bitte darum, meinen lieben Rentieren nicht die Geweihe abzunehmen und brav wieder zurück nach Kiel zu schicken. Ich brauche die Rentiere noch fürs nächste Wichteln. Die Rentiere gehören nämlich nicht zum Geschenk


----------



## Jason (15. Dezember 2020)

Mein Paket ist nun auf die Reise gegangen will hoffen, dass es pünktlich und unversehrt bei meinem Wichtelpartner ankommt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (15. Dezember 2020)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> So, ich habe es nun auch geschafft, alles sicher zu verpacken und mit meinen Rentieren auf Reisen zu schicken  .
> 
> Nun aber hopp, hopp, liebe Rentiere. Der Wichtelpartner wartet schon auf auf seine Gaben. Rennt, meine Rentiere und galloppiert geschwind Richtung Süden. Nehmt den kürzesten Weg und haltet keine Rast. Seid vorsichtig mit dem Paket, meine lieben Rentiere, denn es enthält Zerbrechliches zur Bescherung. Nun aber los, meine Rentiere...
> 
> ...


In dem Paket sind bestimmte hochwertige Ruten drin. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Dezember 2020)

Oder ein paar Scheite Brennholz für den Kamin...


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (15. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> In dem Paket sind bestimmte hochwertige Ruten drin.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Oder das erste Teil einer Kopfrute. Die anderen Teile kommen dann in den nächsten Jahren... Oder eine überdimensionale Pose. Oder, oder....


----------



## Tikey0815 (15. Dezember 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Oder ein paar Scheite Brennholz für den Kamin...


das sind dann aber gescheite Scheite Brennholz


----------



## laraque (15. Dezember 2020)

Heute den Weihnachtsbaum gekauft und passend dazu kam auch das Paket für mich an. Bin schon sehr gespannt

Und mein Paket sollte laut Sendungsnummer auch seinen Weg gefunden haben.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Dezember 2020)

Könnt auch sein dass da Stubenbesen mit Teleskopstiel, Handfeger + Kehrblech drin sind.... 
Dann wärs ein Kehr-Paket


----------



## Tobias85 (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe auch endlich alles beisammen, musste noch auf eine Lieferung warten. Heut Abend wird noch etwas vorbereitet und morgen darf es dann auf die Reise gehen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (15. Dezember 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Könnt auch sein dass da Stubenbesen mit Teleskopstiel, Handfeger + Kehrblech drin sind....
> Dann wärs ein Kehr-Paket


Vielleicht ist auch nur heiße Luft drin. Also bitte nicht kühlen. Wer weiß das schon


----------



## Minimax (15. Dezember 2020)

Sooooo... puh. In einem Akt übermenschlicher Anstrengung ist mir endlich, endlich gelungen, das Päckchen für meinen Wichtel zu 
schnüren und abzugeben. Jetzt bin ich schon etwas erleichtert, grade nachdem hier mehr und mehr Abschickmeldungen eintrudelten.

Hier ein Tip: Ich glaube, wir alle wissen oder ahnen, was sich zur Zeit (aber eigentlich ja immer) für bizarre Szenen auf den Postämtern abspielen.
Überprüft mal, ob ihr so Mini-Annahmestellen in Eurer Nähe habt, Lottolädchen, Kioske, Spätis etc. Dort ist es völlig entspannt.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier ein Tip: Ich glaube, wir alle wissen oder ahnen, was sich zur Zeit (aber eigentlich ja immer) für bizarre Szenen auf den Postämtern abspielen.
> Überprüft mal, ob ihr so Mini-Annahmestellen in Eurer Nähe habt, Lottolädchen, Kioske, Spätis etc. Dort ist es völlig entspannt.
> hg
> Minimax


So sieht´s aus: Ich bin sehr dankbar für unsere Annahme bei Edeka.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aufkleber drauf "Verderbliche Ware, sofort öffnen" Und wenn du nicht erkannt werden möchtest, schreib einem Mod das und der schick es dann weiter, so bleibt dein Geheimnis gewahrt.


Moin an die Wichtelbande;-)

Unsere Mod s sind Toll und machen voll mit   
ich habe einen Hinweis bekommen---------ein Päckchen muss schon vor dem 24.12 raus.

lg nobbi


----------



## Pescador (15. Dezember 2020)

Es wird langsam unerträglich spannend ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Dezember 2020)

Ein Päckchen der "Wichtel Logistics" kam heute bei mir an....jetzt heißt es warten


----------



## Tobias85 (15. Dezember 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> Es wird langsam unerträglich spannend ...



Geht mir auch so, aber da hier ja noch vieles grade auf die Reise geht, bin ich noch nicht im Panik-Modus


----------



## Minimax (15. Dezember 2020)

Ohne Absicht ist mir anhand gewisser Merkmale des Päckchens sowie der Lektüre dieses Threads ein Verdacht gekommen, wer mein Wichtel sein könnte.
Wenn ich richtig liegen sollte, bin ich nun etwa 5mal gespannter, was den Inhalt betrifft- es ergeben sich die herrlichsten Spekulationen und Träumereien was den Inhalt betrifft. Und ich bin den Gefahren meiner Neugier ausgewichen, denn wer kennt das nicht beim Geschenkeschütteln:
1. Schütteln: "Klonk"
2. Schütteln: "Klonk-Klonk"
3. Schütteln: "Klonk-Klonk-KLIRR!"
4. Schütteln: "Rassel-Rassel.."
Paket hinlegen, Hände in die Taschen, pfeifend weggehen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Dezember 2020)

hadu put gemacht
mini


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Dezember 2020)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> So, ich habe es nun auch geschafft, alles sicher zu verpacken und mit meinen Rentieren auf Reisen zu schicken  .
> 
> Nun aber hopp, hopp, liebe Rentiere. Der Wichtelpartner wartet schon auf auf seine Gaben. Rennt, meine Rentiere und galloppiert geschwind Richtung Süden. Nehmt den kürzesten Weg und haltet keine Rast. Seid vorsichtig mit dem Paket, meine lieben Rentiere, denn es enthält Zerbrechliches zur Bescherung. Nun aber los, meine Rentiere...
> 
> ...


Das wirdbdoch nichts. Bei einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 20 km kommt die Lieferung auf keinen Fall pünktlich an.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (15. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Das wirdbdoch nichts. Bei einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 20 km kommt die Lieferung auf keinen Fall pünktlich an.



Du kennst meine Rentiere nicht. Die können nämlich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen und besitzen zudem noch einen eingebauten Warp-Antrieb. Dummerweise halten sie aber an jedem noch so kleinen Gewässer an, um neue Spots für mich auszukundschaften


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir ist noch nichts eingetroffen.


----------



## Seele (15. Dezember 2020)

Meins ist auch angekommen.freu mich schon


----------



## Bilch (15. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ohne Absicht ist mir anhand gewisser Merkmale des Päckchens sowie der Lektüre dieses Threads ein Verdacht gekommen, wer mein Wichtel sein könnte.
> Wenn ich richtig liegen sollte, bin ich nun etwa 5mal gespannter, was den Inhalt betrifft- es ergeben sich die herrlichsten Spekulationen und Träumereien was den Inhalt betrifft. Und ich bin den Gefahren meiner Neugier ausgewichen, denn wer kennt das nicht beim Geschenkeschütteln:
> 1. Schütteln: "Klonk"
> 2. Schütteln: "Klonk-Klonk"
> ...


Geht mir auch so ähnlich  da ich zu 99 % sicher bin, wer mein Wichtel ist, bin ich so gespannt, dass ich mein Päckchen mindestens einmal täglich schüttle


----------



## hanzz (15. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sooooo... puh. In einem Akt übermenschlicher Anstrengung ist mir endlich, endlich gelungen, das Päckchen für meinen Wichtel zu
> schnüren und abzugeben. Jetzt bin ich schon etwas erleichtert, grade nachdem hier mehr und mehr Abschickmeldungen eintrudelten.
> 
> Hier ein Tip: Ich glaube, wir alle wissen oder ahnen, was sich zur Zeit (aber eigentlich ja immer) für bizarre Szenen auf den Postämtern abspielen.
> ...


1 Minute Fußweg von mir gibt es glücklicherweise solch eine Trinkhallle mit Paketannahme. 
Auf dem Weg zum Bäcker geht mein Paket morgen zu diesem Büdchen, wie man hier im Pott sagt, und von dort auf die Reise.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Dezember 2020)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Du kennst meine Rentiere nicht. Die können nämlich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen und *besitzen zudem noch einen eingebauten Warp-Antrieb*. Dummerweise halten sie aber an


Ich möcht jetzt nicht wissen was du denen zu futtern gegeben hast


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Dezember 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Bei mir ist noch nichts eingetroffen.


Jan   halte durch.

wir sind schon groß.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (15. Dezember 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich möcht jetzt nicht wissen was du denen zu futtern gegeben hast



Boilies mit Spezialzusatz


----------



## Minimax (15. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Büdchen,


Heimat...Erinnerungen...


----------



## phirania (16. Dezember 2020)

Alle wieder neugierig hier....


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. Dezember 2020)

eben hat mir der  ein Kapet...ähh, Paket an den Kopp geworfen, jetzt wanke ich hier schwankend um die Ursache monatelanger Begierde und darf nicht.....das ist ja schlimmer als damals bei der heißen nach Erdbeer-Kaugummi duftenden Blondine vom Nachbartisch in der Grundschule


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Dezember 2020)

Kaum ist man mal 30 Min nicht im Haus, da kommt dann die Frage: Was hast du schon wieder gekauft. Und es war nur das Wichtelpaket. Jetzt kommen die langen Tage wo man es dreht und wendet, sich fragt, soll man, ach nein, doch nicht, oder doch???

Auf jedem Fall ist es angekommen.


----------



## Tobias85 (16. Dezember 2020)

Meins kam heute auch hier an. Ganzschön schwer ist es, dabei hat es eher Normalgröße. Jetzt bin ich aufgeregt und spekuliere, von wem es wohl kommen mag und was da wohl drin steckt. Acht Tage noch...


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Dezember 2020)

Auch bei mir gab der Paketbote zwei Päckchen ab, das eine ist von Ebay... Das andere sieht verdächtig nach einem Wichtelpaket aus


----------



## Bilch (16. Dezember 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Meins kam heute auch hier an. Ganzschön schwer ist es, dabei hat es eher Normalgröße. Jetzt bin ich aufgeregt und spekuliere, von wem es wohl kommen mag und was da wohl drin steckt. Acht Tage noch...


Ein schweres Paket sagst Du?   ?


----------



## Jason (16. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ein schweres Paket sagst Du?   ?


Oder Angelblei für den Rest seines Lebens.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85 (16. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ein schweres Paket sagst Du?   ?





Jason schrieb:


> Oder Angelblei für den Rest seines Lebens.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich habe ne Idee, von wem das Paket kommen könnte, daher glaube ich weder an das eine, noch an das andere, sondern hab ne ganz andere Vermutung. Umso gespannter bin ich jetzt.


----------



## Jason (16. Dezember 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich habe ne Idee, von wem das Paket kommen könnte, daher glaube ich weder an das eine, noch an das andere, sondern hab ne ganz andere Vermutung. Umso gespannter bin ich jetzt.


Das ist ja auch das schöne am Wichteln. Spekulieren, vermuten, sich den Kopf zerbrechen von wem es ist. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Dezember 2020)

Das besondere ist, wenn mehrere Wichtel in einem Gebiet wohnhaft sind und es so mehrere sein können, bin gespannt auf den 24.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aufkleber drauf "Verderbliche Ware, sofort öffnen" Und wenn du nicht erkannt werden möchtest, schreib einem Mod das und der schick es dann weiter, so bleibt dein Geheimnis gewahrt.


Servus Hecht100+,
da Du ja den Vorschlag gemacht hast einen Mod zur Hilfe zu nehmen, bitte ich Dich hiermit nun meinem Auserwählten mitzuteilen, dass er bitte das Packet öffnen soll um die "verderbliche"  Ware noch 1-2 Tage vor dem Verzehr zu kühlen. 
Den Rest kann er ja gerne bis zu Weihnachten eingepackt lassen. 

Ich danke Dir


----------



## Tobias85 (17. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Servus Hecht100+,
> da Du ja den Vorschlag gemacht hast einen Mod zur Hilfe zu nehmen, bitte ich Dich hiermit nun meinem Auserwählten mitzuteilen, dass er bitte das Packet öffnen soll um die "verderbliche"  Ware noch 1-2 Tage vor dem Verzehr zu kühlen.
> Den Rest kann er ja gerne bis zu Weihnachten eingepackt lassen.
> 
> Ich danke Dir



Jetzt fragt man sich, woher unser Hecht wissen soll, wer dein Auserwählter ist - das weiß schließlich doch nur der Weihnachtswichtel.


----------



## KadeTTHH (17. Dezember 2020)

Meins geht auch gleich auf Tour, hab es gestern nicht mehr geschafft.
Sollte aber rechtzeitig ankommen, laut DHL z.Zt. +2Tage Lieferverzögerung.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. Dezember 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jetzt fragt man sich, woher unser Hecht wissen soll, wer dein Auserwählter ist - das weiß schließlich doch nur der Weihnachtswichtel.


Ach so, ich dachte der Wichtel arbeitet ganz eng mit den Mods zusammen.   

Aber vielleicht hat ja auch einer ne Idee was die hier verbergen.


----------



## phirania (17. Dezember 2020)

Hach,was werden das für Spannende 7 Tage.......


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (17. Dezember 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jetzt fragt man sich, woher unser Hecht wissen soll, wer dein Auserwählter ist - das weiß schließlich doch nur der Weihnachtswichtel.



Das hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht. 
Also wenn ihr etwas braucht, ausgerichtet werden soll, etc. dann könnt ihr auch jederzeit mich oder den @Weihnachtswichtel anschreiben. Die Information wird dann übermittelt.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. Dezember 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht.
> Also wenn ihr etwas braucht, ausgerichtet werden soll, etc. dann könnt ihr auch jederzeit mich oder den @Weihnachtswichtel anschreiben. Die Information wird dann übermittelt.


Na Rebecca, da Du dem Weihnachtswichtel doch am nächsten stehst, sollte doch des Rätsels Lösung kennen.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (17. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Na Rebecca, da Du dem Weihnachtswichtel doch am nächsten stehst, sollte doch des Rätsels Lösung kennen.


Ich kenne jetzt tatsächlich die Lösung. Bin informiert


----------



## Forelle74 (17. Dezember 2020)

Das war heute eine Punktlandung. 
Vollgepackt bis unters Dach stand ich mit meiner Frau vorm Auto.
Plötzlich kam der Dhl Bote ums Eck mit nem unübersehbaren Paket 
Meine Frau meinte noch ob ich wieder was bestellt hab.
Nach der Erklärung des Wichtelpaketes , dürfte es noch mit.
Weihnachten ist gerettet. 
Das waren aber schnelle Rentiere 
Danke lieber Wichtel.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (17. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Das war heute eine Punktlandung.
> Vollgepackt bis unters Dach stand ich mit meiner Frau vorm Auto.
> Plötzlich kam der Dhl Bote ums Eck mit nem unübersehbaren Paket
> Meine Frau meinte noch ob ich wieder was bestellt hab.
> ...



Gute Rentiere . Hoffe, sie sind wieder auf dem Weg Richtung Norden und besitzen noch alle Geweihe


----------



## Bilch (17. Dezember 2020)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Gute Rentiere . Hoffe, sie sind wieder auf dem Weg Richtung Norden und besitzen noch alle Geweihe


Ich glaube diese waren mit Hyperdrive, noch schneller als Deine also


----------



## hanzz (17. Dezember 2020)

Hab heut auch ein Paket bekommen.
Danke Wichtel. 

Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. Dezember 2020)

Yes! Habe mein rotes Kleid angezogen und war blitzschnell am Schalter - Wichtelgeschenk is on the way


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (17. Dezember 2020)

geschenk ist liebevoll verpackt und geht morgen in die post. ich musste leider sehr lange auf ein teil warten. 
kommt aber hoffentlich alles pünktlich an.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Dezember 2020)

Elmar isn Crossdresser?

Schnellduckundrennwech


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2020)

DHL war da!

an mein Wichtel schon-mal-vorab ein *Danke*
ich darf ja zweimal wichteln ----aber nicht ohne Euch.


ein Päckchen ist raus-----den Rest hat die Frau wechgepackt für 00,01 ;-)

hab Bilder














lg nobbi


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2020)

O Ha.
ich hab das falsche Päckchen erwischt;-(


jetzt hab ich 3x Wichteln 2020

habe nach einem Hinweis das Richtige rausgefischt  (die Frau)
alter Schwede-------die ist *lecker*









sorry

lg nobbi


----------



## Finke20 (18. Dezember 2020)

So der DHL Bote ist gerad da gewesen und hat ein kleines Päckchen abgegeben und da ich den Absender nicht kenne würde ich sagen 
mein Wichtelgeschenk ist angekommen.
Es kommt aus unserer Hauptstadt und wenn ich raten müsste von welchen Wichtel es ist, würde ich beim tippen wohl minimal danebenliegen .
So jetzt kann der 24.12. kommen.


----------



## yukonjack (18. Dezember 2020)

Finke20 schrieb:


> So der DHL Bote ist gerad da gewesen und hat ein kleines Päckchen abgegeben und da ich den Absender nicht kenne würde ich sagen
> mein Wichtelgeschenk ist angekommen.
> Es kommt aus unserer Hauptstadt und wenn ich raten müsste von welchen Wichtel es ist, würde ich beim tippen wohl minimal danebenliegen .
> So jetzt kann der 24.12. kommen.


Ich tippe mal das Paket kommt von Angie......


----------



## Jason (18. Dezember 2020)

So langsam trudeln ja die Wichtelpakete ein. Wer wartet den noch? Und der Nobbi lebt ja wie die Made im Speck.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Elmar Elfers (18. Dezember 2020)

Aber ist ja noch Zeit


----------



## Jason (18. Dezember 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Aber ist ja noch Zeit


Das ist richtig. Es sind jetzt noch 5 Zustellungstage. Hoffentlich kann jeder am heiligen Abend sein Wichtelpaket öffnen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack (18. Dezember 2020)

Was passiert eigentlich wenn ich mir selber ein Paket schicke, Absender u. Empfangsadresse gleich. Der Postbote kommt, ich verweigere die Annahme. Geht das Paket dann an den Absender zurück?


----------



## Jason (18. Dezember 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich wenn ich mir selber ein Paket schicke, Absender u. Empfangsadresse gleich. Der Postbote kommt, ich verweigere die Annahme. Geht das Paket dann an den Absender zurück?


In so einem Fall wirst du von der Postgesellschaft verklagt. Da möchte ich nicht in deiner Haut stecken. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Pescador (18. Dezember 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich wenn ich mir selber ein Paket schicke, Absender u. Empfangsadresse gleich. Der Postbote kommt, ich verweigere die Annahme. Geht das Paket dann an den Absender zurück?


Ganz einfach. Der Bote ruft in diesem Fall den Notarzt. Und der ordnet dann deine Zwangseinweisung gemäß PsychKG an.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (18. Dezember 2020)

mein päckchen ist heute früh in die post gegangen. ich hatte echt bißchen sorge, dass es nicht rechtzeitig ankommt. hab noch auf ein teil gewartet, dass ich schon anfang dezember bestellt hatte. gestern kam es zum glück an. 
zandertex hat bißchen geholfen. 
er hat bisher noch nie beim wichteln mitgemacht. hatte aber total spaß daran.


----------



## Minimax (19. Dezember 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich wenn ich mir selber ein Paket schicke, Absender u. Empfangsadresse gleich. Der Postbote kommt, ich verweigere die Annahme. Geht das Paket dann an den Absender zurück?


Nun, Du erschaffst damit eine dimensionale Möbius-Schleife, die das Raum-Zeit-Gefüge sprengt und das Universum wie wir es kennen faltet sich in eine Schwarze-Loch-Singularität die die näheren Galaxien einsaugt.
Schätze, das würde Dir gefallen.


----------



## yukonjack (19. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nun, Du erschaffst damit eine dimensionale Möbius-Schleife, die das Raum-Zeit-Gefüge sprengt und das Universum wie wir es kennen faltet sich in eine Schwarze-Loch-Singularität die die näheren Galaxien einsaugt.
> Schätze, das würde Dir gefallen.


Wenn du das so siehst......, dann lass ich das lieber


----------



## Minimax (19. Dezember 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wenn du das so siehst......, dann lass ich das lieber


Gute Idee.


----------



## yukonjack (19. Dezember 2020)

Kann mich an meine Bw-Zeit erinnern, da gingen die meisten Briefe an zu Hause meistens soo los: Liebe Eltern, schreibt mir ein Paket...


----------



## Mooskugel (19. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nun, Du erschaffst damit eine dimensionale Möbius-Schleife, die das Raum-Zeit-Gefüge sprengt und das Universum wie wir es kennen faltet sich in eine Schwarze-Loch-Singularität die die näheren Galaxien einsaugt.
> Schätze, das würde Dir gefallen.


Soooo einfach ist es das Universum zu sprengen? Das bringt ja ganz neue Möglichkeiten, ich glaube ich muss mal ein bisschen überlegen. Bis später...


----------



## hanzz (19. Dezember 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Soooo einfach ist es das Universum zu sprengen? Das bringt ja ganz neue Möglichkeiten, ich glaube ich muss mal ein bisschen überlegen. Bis später...


Am besten 2 Pakete verschicken. 
Je einen starken Magneten reinpacken und dann mal schauen, was passieren wird.


----------



## Pescador (19. Dezember 2020)

Genau. Oder an gleiche PLZ, aber per Luftpost ...

Aber mal echt jetzt, die armen Zusteller drehen wahrscheinlich eh schon am Rad.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann den Eingang eines Paketes vermelden.... Habs gemäß Wichtelanweisung kühl gestellt.... 

Vorfreude ist gut gewachsen


----------



## laraque (20. Dezember 2020)

Meine Auspackfinger jucken immer stärker 
Und meine neugierige Frau ist auch keine Hilfe beim Durchhalten. Die wollte es schon am ersten Tag öffnen.

Bis zum 24. werde ich es aber noch schaffen...


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (21. Dezember 2020)

Mein Wichtelpaket ist auch eingetroffen  .

Vielen lieben Dank an den Wichtelpartner. Nun beginnt das Warten und die Spannung steigt. Ich bin wirklich gespannt


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich machs auch noch einmal hochoffiziell. Mein Wichtelpaket ist eingetroffen. Danke, lieber Wichtel fürs Live-Tracking! 
Mein Paket ist seit Freitag unterwegs.

Ich hab Anweisung bekommen, dass ich das Paket gleich öffnen soll. Die Plätzchen sind verzehrt und die beiden schön verpackten Geschenke werden am 24. geöffnet.


----------



## KadeTTHH (21. Dezember 2020)

Mein Wichtelpäckchen kam am Samstag an und liegt schon unterm Baum.^^
Schon vorab einen lieben Dank an den Wichtel.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. Dezember 2020)




----------



## TrimmiBerlin (21. Dezember 2020)

Bin gerade nach Hause gekommen und plötzlich heisst es bei zum 24. Mega gespannt sein. Vielen lieben Dank nach Hamburg.


----------



## Bilch (21. Dezember 2020)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Mein Wichtelpäckchen kam am Samstag an und liegt schon unterm Baum.^^
> Schon vorab einen lieben Dank an den Wichtel.
> Anhang anzeigen 362484


Unsere beiden Wichtel haben offensichtlich denselben Wichtelpapier-Liferanten


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (21. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nun, Du erschaffst damit eine dimensionale Möbius-Schleife, die das Raum-Zeit-Gefüge sprengt und das Universum wie wir es kennen faltet sich in eine Schwarze-Loch-Singularität die die näheren Galaxien einsaugt.
> Schätze, das würde Dir gefallen.


im grunde wie die zahl pi. unendlich halt.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (21. Dezember 2020)

ich bin erstaunt. und erfreut, wie sehr sich hier die menschen über die wichtelpakete freuen. 
total geil!   
war das jedes jahr so? 
ihr seid ja wie die kinder!


----------



## daci7 (21. Dezember 2020)

Guck dich doch  bitte mal hier um.
Wir SIND Kinder. Nur sind einige von uns eben älter als andere


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (21. Dezember 2020)

zum glück! 
genau meine welt!


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (21. Dezember 2020)

ich hab ja.. naiv wie  ich bin.. mein paket viel zu früh auf gemacht. ( ich werde mich bessern. ich schwör!) 
aber: ich hab mich sowas von gefreut. ganz ehrlich? besser konnte das nicht sein.
fotos kommen natürlich erst an weihnachten. 
ich halte mich an die regeln.


----------



## Slappy (21. Dezember 2020)

Tante @Rebecca Hoffmann , @Lemmy 2016 hat geschummelt. Das ist unfair!!!! 
Ich will auch wissen was in meinem ist!


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (21. Dezember 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Tante @Rebecca Hoffmann , @Lemmy 2016 hat geschummelt. Das ist unfair!!!!
> Ich will auch wissen was in meinem ist!


warte noch ein bißchen! du bist schließlich  alt genug! stell dich bitte nicht so dreijährig an!


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2020)

Bescherung Heilig Abend 
Nach m Essen. 
Es wird um 00:00 Uhr gegessen 
Ne Schnitte Brot
00:03 dann Paket öffnen


----------



## Finke20 (21. Dezember 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> hr seid ja wie die kinder!


 

Und das ist doch gut so , Kinder sehen alles viel unbeschwerter und lockerer .


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich warte bis zur Bescherung am 24. Ich freu mich schon


----------



## KadeTTHH (22. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Unsere beiden Wichtel haben offensichtlich denselben Wichtelpapier-Liferanten


HeHe, hoffentlich hat er jetzt nicht 2x was verschickt.


----------



## Thomas. (22. Dezember 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ihr seid ja wie die kinder!


und das sagt jemand der den 24.12 vorverlegt hat


Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ich hab ja.. naiv wie ich bin.. mein paket viel zu früh auf gemacht.


----------



## Bilch (22. Dezember 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ich bin erstaunt. und erfreut, wie sehr sich hier die menschen über die wichtelpakete freuen.
> total geil!
> war das jedes jahr so?
> ihr seid ja wie die kinder!


Etwas ähnliches habe ich von meiner Frau gehört ...


----------



## phirania (22. Dezember 2020)

Mein Wichtelpaket ist heute auch angekommen...
Ich hoffe es ist nichts zerbrechliches drin.
Es sah schon vom Transport her recht mitgenommen aus.
Werden wir dann Weihnachten schon sehen.
Besten Dank mein lieber Wichtel
Bin jetzt schon mal auf Spurensuche......


----------



## phirania (22. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Pescador (22. Dezember 2020)

Tataaaa !!!

Da ist es! Soeben geliefert worden, mein Wichtelpaket ! 
Jetzt heißt es Nerven bewahren bis hl. Abend. Denn erst dann wird es ausgepackt ! 
Mein Wichtel hat sich wirklich viel Mühe gegeben, dass die schönen Gaben schnell und unversehrt hier eintreffen. Leider hat es damit während des Versandes etwas Probleme gegeben. Aber zum Glück nur etwas. Aber mehr dazu erst zu Weihnachten ...


----------



## KadeTTHH (22. Dezember 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> Tataaaa !!!
> 
> Da ist es! Soeben geliefert worden, mein Wichtelpaket !
> Jetzt heißt es Nerven bewahren bis hl. Abend. Denn erst dann wird es ausgepackt !
> ...


Hab genau die gleiche Decke


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Dezember 2020)

Schön das heuer so schnell so viele Päckchen eintrudeln


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (22. Dezember 2020)

es wäre mir tatsächlich äußerst unangenehm gewesen, wenn mein päckchen nicht pünktlich angekommen wäre. echt schändlich! ich hab mir echt nen kopp gemacht .
zum glück ist alles zeitgerecht angekommen. und macht hoffentlich freude.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (22. Dezember 2020)

ganz ehrlich? mein start hier im anglerboard war... gelinde gesagt: ein wenig holperig. 
vielleicht bin ich auch ein weichei. 
denke ich aber eher nicht. 
egal. das hier mit dem wichteln macht wirklich spaß. und ich hoffe, ich konnte meinem wichtelfreund ebenso viel freude machen, wie mein wichtel mir.


----------



## Mooskugel (23. Dezember 2020)

Da ist das Paket schon mal unterm Baum
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 gelandet. Der Countdown läuft.


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2020)

Also, ich bin jetzt terminlich selbst etwas durcheinander: 
Was ist statthaft, Wichtel-Unboxing am Heiligen Abend abends, also bei der normalen Familien-Bescherung, 
oder schon am Beginn des Heiligen Abends, also am 24.12. Um 00:01h, also quasi heute Nacht?


----------



## phirania (23. Dezember 2020)

Ich glaube das ich meinen Wichtel entarnt habe........


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, ich bin jetzt terminlich selbst etwas durcheinander:
> Was ist statthaft, Wichtel-Unboxing am Heiligen Abend abends, also bei der normalen Familien-Bescherung,
> oder schon am Beginn des Heiligen Abends, also am 24.12. Um 00:01h, also quasi heute Nacht?


Das macht jeder anders .
Hauptsache Weihnachten


----------



## Bilch (23. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, ich bin jetzt terminlich selbst etwas durcheinander:
> Was ist statthaft, Wichtel-Unboxing am Heiligen Abend abends, also bei der normalen Familien-Bescherung,
> oder schon am Beginn des Heiligen Abends, also am 24.12. Um 00:01h, also quasi heute Nacht?


Wenn Du mich fragst, dann abends, die Antwort von @nobbi1962 kennst Du bereits . Ergo, jeder wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Dezember 2020)

Ich zb. Habs immer am Vormittag eingestellt. 
Nach dem ausschlafen.


----------



## Mooskugel (23. Dezember 2020)

Ich denke mindestens einer ist pünktlich um 0:01 Uhr am unboxen.

Ich bin´s nicht.


----------



## zokker (23. Dezember 2020)

Na da bin ich ja schon gespannt auf morgen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2020)

Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren fürs Wichteln  

mit Cuba Libre
hab ja schon was von meinem Wichtel ausgepackt.


----------



## Jason (23. Dezember 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren fürs Wichteln
> 
> mit Cuba Libre
> hab ja schon was von meinem Wichtel ausgepackt.
> ...


Wurst schon alle? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Wurst schon alle?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Nein


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Dezember 2020)

@nobbi1962 
Noch knapp 3 Stunden


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2020)

Die Buddel ist ja noch zu


----------



## zokker (23. Dezember 2020)

Haben denn nun alle ihr Wichtelpäckchen rechtzeitig erhalten?
Ich hoffe noch auf morgen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Haben denn nun alle ihr Wichtelpäckchen rechtzeitig erhalten?
> Ich hoffe noch auf morgen.


Moin zokker,
hier in S-H fahren die DHL bis 14Uhr----ich warte auch noch auf eins (für die Frau)

wir drücken ja mal wieder alle Daumen


----------



## daci7 (23. Dezember 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Haben denn nun alle ihr Wichtelpäckchen rechtzeitig erhalten?
> Ich hoffe noch auf morgen.


Hast du nicht beim letzten Mal auch schon warten müssen?


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. Dezember 2020)

Abends bei der Familien Bescherung...


----------



## zokker (23. Dezember 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Hast du nicht beim letzten Mal auch schon warten müssen?


Ja, aber nun macht mal keine Welle ... wird schon kommen.


----------



## Jason (23. Dezember 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Ja, aber nun macht mal keine Welle ... wird schon kommen.


Oh nein, bitte nicht du schon wieder. Ich drücke dir die Daumen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2020)

Wichteln 2020




Mein lieber Wichtel Du =   Jason  





Das haste sehr sehr schön gemacht





die Posen sind der Hammer iner Box







mit Liebes-Brief 

Dir auch und Deiner Familie alles Gute noch

 in 2020.


Jason eine Frage hab ich----was ist da alles drin in der Stracke?


Lg nobbi     hat Danke


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (24. Dezember 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wichteln 2020
> Anhang anzeigen 362620



Dieses Mal ein paar Minuten später als sonst, Nobbi. Aber schönes Wichtelgeschenk


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2020)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Dieses Mal ein paar Minuten später als sonst, Nobbi. Aber schönes Wichtelgeschenk


Ja Mist  
meine Handykamera ist doch der letzte sch.............    da geht die nicht los;-(
ich brauche mal was neues und guck dir die Qualität der Bilder an zum


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wichteln 2020
> Anhang anzeigen 362620
> 
> Mein lieber Wichtel Du =   Jason
> ...


Lieber Nobbi. Du hast alles offen gelegt. Hoffe mal, dass passt alles. Was in der Stracke drin ist, weiß ich nicht. Die wird bei uns im Ort hergestellt und ihr Geheimrezept verraten die nicht. 
Frohe Tage.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja Mist
> meine Handykamera ist doch der letzte sch.............    da geht die nicht los;-(
> ich brauche mal was neues und guck dir die Qualität der Bilder an zum


Die Bilder sind wirklich....., na du weißt schon.

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind wirklich....., na du weißt schon.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Jason Ja.
hast Du die kleine Box auch gebaut?

sieht sehr edel aus.

Wunder-schön


----------



## daci7 (24. Dezember 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja Mist
> meine Handykamera ist doch der letzte sch.............    da geht die nicht los;-(
> ich brauche mal was neues und guck dir die Qualität der Bilder an zum


Handykamera? Ich hätte jetzt auf Taschenrechner oder Fernbedienung getippt, bei der Qualität 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Aber sehr schöne Gaben! Die Posen sind (wahrscheinlich ...) richtig schick!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2020)

Wow, tolles Geschenk. Ich hätte bei @Jason  Posen immer Angst die zu benutzen damit mir die nicht abreißen.

Und dem Zokker sind die Daumen gedrückt. Ich muss und darf noch bis heute Abend warten.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Dezember 2020)

Dann Wichtel ich mal Weiter. 
Anhand der Verpackung kann man den Wichtel schon entdecken. 
Vielen lieben Dank an meinen Wichtel. 
Der mich mit leckeren Köstlichkeiten aus seiner Heimatstadt beschenkt hat.












Liebe Grüße aus der anderen Ecke von Deutschland


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Jason Ja.
> hast Du die kleine Box auch gebaut?
> 
> sieht sehr edel aus.
> ...


Nein, die Box hab ich nicht gebaut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (24. Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank, lieber Wichtel.
Einfach ein tolles Geschenk!


----------



## daci7 (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich trage auch mal eine kleine Foto-Lovestory vom "Unboxing" bei. Mein Großer hat dabei die Hauptrolle übernommen, damit ich die Hände für die Kamera fre hatte.




















Besonders schön find ich den Schlüsselanhänger,  die Dorschfliegen und die Sprotten natürlich!
Die beiden Ali-Skurilitäten werden im Angezimmer ausgestellt.  Von den Leuchtposen hab ich schon ein paar - ich muss sagen ich finde die super!

Besten Dank an meinen Wichtel, eine runde Sache!!


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2020)

Sehr dynamische Bilder daci7.  

Danke, für`s zeigen, auch an alle Anderen.


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab auch ausgepackt. 
Vielen lieben Dank an meinen Wichtel. 
Leider hat mein Wichtel nicht mit seinem AB Namen unterschrieben. Es lag nämlich ein sehr liebes Schreiben dabei. Ich tappe im Dunkeln. 
Übrigens hanzz kommt vom Namen meines Vaters und einige meiner Kumpels haben mich früher hanzy genannt. Warum mit z weiß ich eigentlich auch nicht. 

Aber nun zu meinem Paket. 
Ein geniales Raubfisch Potpourri 
Echt geniale Köder, von denen ich mir sicher bin, dass sie an meinen Gewässern funktionieren werden. 















Ich wünsche allen ganz herzlich ein fröhliches Weihnachtsfest 
Viel Spaß beim Auspacken allen noch.


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2020)

Mein Wichtelpaket liegt nun schon mal unterm Weihnachtsbaum. Ich werden aber die Spannung bis heute Abend hoch halten.






Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2020)

Wir haben einen innerfamiliären Keine-Geschenke-Pakt. Daher will ich nicht heute Abend mit dem tollen Wichtelpaket aufrocken.
Und da bereits hier das Öffnen begonnen hat, bin ich nun in der Lage, meine Wicjtelgabe in Ruhe und stillvergnügt nach den Regeln der Kunst freizulegen.
Nun gut... schreiten wie zur Tat!


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2020)

Juhu, eben kam der Bote ...






ausgepackt wird aber erst zur Bescherung ... ich krieg ja sonst nix ...


----------



## Bilch (24. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Mein Wichtelpaket liegt nun schon mal unterm Weihnachtsbaum. Ich werden aber die Spannung bis heute Abend hoch halten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362675
> 
> ...


Meiner auch, momentan ohne der Katze   


Vor 8 Uhr wird nichts geöffnet, so dauert die Vorfreude länger 
Bin aber schon echt gespannt ...


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Juhu, eben kam der Bote ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362678
> 
> ...


Da bin ich aber erleichtert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Dezember 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Juhu, eben kam der Bote ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362678
> 
> ...


Kurz vor knapp. 
Aber Hauptsache pünktlich


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2020)

Nach Entfernen der äußeren Hülle bin ich auf einen Papyros Karte mit guten Wünschen und der Namenskartusche des Wichtels gestoßen, die auf dem eigentlich Sarkoph Paket auflag. Das öffnen des Deckels zeigt ungewöhnlich reiche Gaben in dichter Packung und komplexer Lage! Die Spannung treibt mir den Schweiss auf die Stirn.
Das Freilegen und Dokumentieren wird Monate wenige Minuten dauern.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nach Entfernen der äußeren Hülle bin ich auf einen Papyros Karte mit guten Wünschen und der Namenskartusche des Wichtels gestoßen, die auf dem eigentlich Sarkoph Paket auflag. Das öffnen des Deckels zeigt ungewöhnlich reiche Gaben in dichter Packung und komplexer Lage! Die Spannung treibt mir den Schweiss auf die Stirn.
> Das Freilegen und Dokumentieren wird Monate wenige Minuten dauern.
> Anhang anzeigen 362681


Mach auf.
Ich Platzte vor Spannung.


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin überwältigt und beschämt. Es ist ein wahrhaft königliches Wichtelpaket. Es ist wohl doch Zeit in der das Wünschen wieder hilft. Ich werde zu gegebener Zeit alles zeigen- nur soviel vorab: Die herrlichen Gaben weisen (abzüglich eines bestimmten Artefaktes..) ein Gesamtgewicht von genau 825g auf


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die herrlichen Gaben weisen (abzüglich eines bestimmten Artefaktes..) ein Gesamtgewicht von genau 825g auf



Digital gemessen?


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Digital gemessen?



Ich werde alles gebührend präsentieren, aber nun muss ich mich erst erholen, und 50g des Paketes -eine geheimnisvolle Substanz- gründlich und geniesserisch im Selbstversuch analysieren. Auch dieses Ergebnis werde ich natürlich vorlegen.
Ist das schön, so schön, ich bin wirklich ganz gerührt!


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


>


Na endlich. Ich freue mich für dich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (24. Dezember 2020)

Aber wisst Ihr was, ich freue mich zwar schon sehr auf dem Moment, als ich mein Paket öffnen werde, aber noch mehr freue ich mich auf die Bilder von dem von mir geschickten Wichtelgeschenks ...


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Aber wisst Ihr was, ich freue mich zwar schon sehr auf dem Moment, als ich mein Paket öffnen werde, aber noch mehr freue ich mich auf die Bilder von dem von mir geschickten Wichtelgeschenks ...


geben ist ja schöner ...


----------



## YoshiX786 (24. Dezember 2020)

Wow, wenn ich mir die gaben dieses Jahr hier ansehe, bin ich absolut begeistert, wieviel Mühe und Gedanken sich die Wichtel dieses Jahr gemacht haben um, für den Partner was passendes zu finden und mit persönlichen Kleinigkeiten zu versehen. 
Es fühlt sich richtig familiär an!!!! 


Soooo und jetzt konnte ich mich auch nicht mehr zurück halten 












Ich möchte mich sehr bei meinem Wichtelpartner bedanken. 
Beim betrachten der Sachen könnte ich vermuten, dass der Wichtel (ich bin mir zu 99,9% sicher, dass ich weiß wer der Gute ist ) mich schon ewig kennt und genau weiß, was sich in meiner Tackleboxen befindet.
Ich bin überwältigt. Vielen vielen Dank!!! 
Die Kalender finden auch jeweils einen Platz in meinem privaten Büro und in der Dienststelle. 

Ich bin gespannt, wann ich die Reaktion meines Schützlings auffangen darf.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. Dezember 2020)

So der Baum steht und ich wünsche ALLEN ein schönes Weihnachtsfest im Kreise ihrer Lieben.
Ausgepackt wird erst am Abend nach der Völlerei.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Dezember 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> geben ist ja schöner ...



Womit du natürlich recht hast. 

Beim weihnachtlichen Geben scheint heutzutage allerdings leider häufig eine gewisse Einfallt unter den Menschen zu herrschen - die Hauptsache ist es ist schön teuer. Sicherlich kann auch einmal ein etwas kostspieligeres Geschenk unter dem Weihnachtsbaum liegen, wenn es denn gut ankommt. Die Regel muss und sollte das aber nicht darstellen. Das kann man sicherlich auf das AB-Wichteln so anwenden aber auch innerhalb der Familie, gegenüber Kindern & Partnern.

Irgendwelche Playstation 5 Konsolen etc. stellen für mich jedenfalls kein Weihnachtsgeschenk mehr dar. Trotzdem werden dieses Jahr wieder viele solcher, im Grunde unverhältnismäßig teuren, Geschenke unter den Bäumen landen. Weil man das Gegenüber ja so lieb hat und jeder alles bekommt.

PS.: Sollte die Digitalwaage von Dir kommen, ein wirklich super Geschenk! So etwas meine ich mit wirklich tollen Geschenken. Man ist das Jahr über aufmerksam, merkt sich die eine oder andere Äußerung des Gegenüber und am Ende kann man jemanden dann eine echte Freude mit so etwas bereiten. Wenn eine solche Digitalwaage (Taschenmesser, etc.) letztlich doch einmal den einen oder anderen Euro mehr kostet, dann ist das im Sinne eines angemessenen Geschenkes sicherlich noch immer vollkommen in Ordnung.

Andere brauchen bereits von vornherein einen Pelz oder eine Rolex, um als Schenker oder Beschenkter zufrieden zu sein. Eigentlich ist so etwas ziemlich arm, auch wenn solche Leute dabei sicherlich häufig relativ vermögend sind.


----------



## YoshiX786 (24. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Womit du natürlich recht hast.
> 
> Beim weihnachtlichen Geben scheint heutzutage allerdings leider häufig eine gewisse Einfallt unter den Menschen zu herrschen - die Hauptsache ist es ist schön teuer. Sicherlich kann auch einmal ein etwas kostspieligeres Geschenk unter dem Weihnachtsbaum liegen, wenn es denn gut ankommt. Die Regel muss und sollte das aber nicht darstellen. Das kann man sicherlich auf das AB-Wichteln so anwenden aber auch innerhalb der Familie, gegenüber Kindern & Partnern.
> 
> ...


Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu!!!!! Wobei ich lügen würde, wenn ich sagen würde, dass ich mich nicht freuen würde ne Rolex unterm Weihnachtsbaum zu haben.
Nicht das ich die schön finden würde, aber mit ner Rolex lässt sich ziemlich gut ein Angelboot bezahlen


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2020)

Schön zu sehen das es echt funktioniert. Spricht für die Gruppe. Und auch was für tolle Geschenke  . Schön @zokker das es noch geklappt hat. Mein Unboxing muss noch warten. Aber, es liegt schon unter dem Baum


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2020)

Da liegt es...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen das es echt funktioniert. Spricht für die Gruppe. Und auch was für tolle Geschenke  . Schön @zokker das es noch geklappt hat. Mein Unboxing muss noch warten. Aber, es liegt schon unter dem Baum


Wir boxen auch gleich erst un


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich muß erst mal recherchieren von wem diese tollen Sachen sind. 
Ich freue mich sehr und die kleinen Barschwobbler kann ich sehr gut gebrauchen.
Allerbesten Dank, auch von meinem Sohn ... der verkostet schon den Whisky.


----------



## laraque (24. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns gab es schon Bescherung. Ich habe mein Päckchen aber noch zu gelassen um es in Ruhe bei einem Whisky zu öffnen. Jetzt wo meine Kinder im Bett sind, geht's bald los. Muss nur noch das Chaos hier beseitigen.

Ich musste das Paket schon gegen feindliche Übernahme beschützen. Es hat erste Kampfspuren von meinem Sohn davon getragen...


----------



## Finke20 (24. Dezember 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Beim betrachten der Sachen könnte ich vermuten, dass der Wichtel (ich bin mir zu 99,9% sicher, dass ich weiß wer der Gute ist )


 

Sehr schön das sieht für mich verdammt nach dem Wichtel @zokker aus.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Dezember 2020)

So, die Zeit ist abgelaufen, das Paket samt innenliegenden Päckchen geöffnet, bestaunt, bewundert, um Angelzeit  morgen ablehnend nachgefragt. Einen Teil des Inhaltes habe ich sofort nach der Ankunft entnommen und kühl gelagert, das war ein Hessischer Handkaes. Zu meiner Schande muß ich zugeben, daß ich mir aus Käse überhaupt nichts mache, der Rest der Familie hat sich darauf gestürzt oder so getan, ich war mir nicht ganz sicher. 


Paket unter dem Weihnachtsbaum, der Wichtelpartner hat sich so viel Mühe gegeben.


Viele Hechte im Inneren ließen schon auf meinen Accountnamen schließen.




Mit sehr netten Zeilen teilte mir mein Wichtelpartner alles Wichtige zu den Geschenken mit




Äppelwoi mit passendem Glas, und die selbstgemachten Plätzchen sind ein Gedicht. 


Jerks in der 85 gr. Klasse, und ich darf nicht an den Teich.

Vielen Dank an meinen Wichtelpartner ( Name ist bekannt ) und frohe Weihnachten euch allen.


----------



## Finke20 (24. Dezember 2020)

Es kann losgehen mit der Bescherung, dass Geschenk liegt unter dem Baum.


----------



## Slappy (24. Dezember 2020)

Lieber Wichtel. 

Du kommst nicht nur von weit her, nein, du hast mich auch sehr glücklich gemacht! 

Mein Wichtel kommt aus Slowenien, und ich habe trotzdem keine Ahnung wer du bist
Wir haben echt das ein oder andere gemein. Pass auf deiner Arbeit gut auf dich auf!
Ich danke vielmals für das super tolle Paket. Schade das ich die Biere erst kühlen muss. Naja, so hab ich etwas worauf ich mich freuen am 2. Feiertag freuen kann 
Die Hardbaits werden allerdings noch ne ganze Weile auf ihren Einsatz warten müssen, denn mein Fluss ist ein gieriges Monster, und die tollen Köder bekommt er nicht!!! 
Richtig überrascht hast du mich mit den Chilisamen. Damit habe ich überhaupt nicht gerechnet. Aber war ja klar das ich wieder mehr anbauen werde wie ich mir vorgenommen habe, jedes Jahr das selbe. Da bist schon durch mit der Planung (und hast nur so 3-10 Sorten mehr auf der Liste wie vorgenommen) und dann kommt doch noch irgendwo was tolles her ￼￼ ich bin schon sehr gespannt was du mir da gegeben hast. Erotico klingt schonmal interessant 

Ich wünsche dir und deiner Familie ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und bleibt gesund 


















LG


----------



## laraque (24. Dezember 2020)

So...der Whisky atmet im Glas und das Paket ist nun fällig.

Ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege sehr herzlich bei meinen Wichtel bedanken. Ich habe mich sehr über die Box und die persönlichen Worte gefreut. Eine tolle Auswahl hast du da getroffen, lieber Wichtel.
Ich gestehe, dass es mich schon ein Stück weit rührt, dass sich jmd völliges fremdes so viel Mühe bereitet um einem eine Freude zu Weihnachten zu machen.

Bin nächstes Jahr wieder am Start 

Würde mich freuen wenn sich mein Wichtel (per PN) zu erkennen gibt. Wobei ich schon einen Verdacht habe...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Dezember 2020)

Hier wurden ja schon viele schöne Geschenke präsentiert, da will ich mich dann auch mal mit einreihen.

Das Päckchen kam von einer streng limitierten Zustellerfirma






Die Kekse mußten leider schon zum Kaffee dran glauben und den Glühwein-Gelee (ich denke mal ist selbstgemacht) werden wir die Tage sicher mal verköstigen.
Das Highlight ist aber das spanische Olivenöl, welches ich schonmal kennenlernen durfte und zu schätzen weiß.





Ganz herzlichen Dank @YoshiX786 , das war toll.

Wünsche allen noch ein frohes Fest, geruhsame Tage und bleibt mir alle schön gesund.


----------



## Finke20 (24. Dezember 2020)

Die Geschenke sind ausgepackt und ich möchte mich hier bei meinem Wichtel bedanken. 






Die Geschenke sind sehr schön verpackt und ein persönliches Anschreiben ist auch dabei gewesen.











Die Geschenkte sind sehr gut recherchiert.






@Professor Tinca wie könne jetzt im Kerzenschein angeln .


----------



## Mooskugel (24. Dezember 2020)

Unboxing completed.
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
Vielen Dank an meinen Wichtel. Werde die Köder bei nächster Gelegenheit ausprobieren.
Nachtrag:
Jetzt wo Ich ein bisschen mehr Zeit habe. Der Frosch ist voll der Hammer. Kann es gar nicht erwarten den im Frühjahr auszuprobieren. Auf die beiden Gummifische bin ich auch mal gespannt. Die werden auf jeden Fall in den nächsten Tagen gefischt. Jetzt im Winter bin ich zwar eher mit Köderfisch unterwegs aber Gummifisch geht immer.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2020)

Ja, was soll man soll noch sagen, einfach wahnsinn wie viel Mühe sich alle gegeben haben. Auch ich, Lieber Wichtel alias sn..... , Ich bin total begeistert. Komplett auf mein 2. Hobby "Standbein" ausgelegt. Meine Gerätschaften freuen sich auf die Verwendung und ich mich auf die Endprodukte. Danke, und nochmals Danke. Voll ins Schwarze getroffen und dazu ein paar ganz liebe Zeilen. Das ist der Beweis, daß die ganze Sache hier funktioniert und das ist das aller schönste. Nicht einfach irgendwas in die Pakete zu packen, sondern es auch noch zu schaffen, den Empfänger so zu erfreuen. Top.

P.S. wenn ich wieder was essen kann, werde ich auch Dein Trockenfleisch direkt probieren und mich bei Dir melden


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Dezember 2020)

Echt tolle Wichtel Geschenke bis jetzt. 
Bin total begeistert.  
Und neugierig was noch kommt.


----------



## Bilch (24. Dezember 2020)

Da jetzt so wie bei @laraque meine Kinder in ihren Betten sind, kann ich in Ruhe das Unboxing genießen 






Mein lieber Wichtel,

Du hast Dir wirklich Mühe gegeben, ich bin ganz gerührt!!!  Die wunderschöne Karte, das total lecker aussehende Kuchen mit Schokoladenkuvertüre und die vielen kleinen Päckchen sehen einfach so bezaubernd unter dem Baum, dass ich sie jetzt noch ein paar Minuten bewundern werde und in Ruhe Dein Brief lesen ...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. Dezember 2020)

Nu aber auch ich! Der Rotwein musste kurz warten, die Geschenke vom Oberwichtel waren dran. @Rebecca Hoffmann, das passt alles aber sowas von! Coffee knabberte bereits den ersten Stick, die Key-West-Erinnerung wird einen Platz im Arbeits-Urlaub-Zimmer erhalten und die nächste Runde Beat Saber absolviere ich im richtigen Outfit - die Macht ist mit mir! Frohes Fest






















Da die Aufnahme aus irgendwelchen Gründen übers Smartphone immer auf der Seite liegen (sind normale Hochformate), müsst Ihr Euch zum
Anschauen einmal auf die Seite legen


----------



## Pescador (24. Dezember 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> Tataaaa !!!
> 
> Da ist es! Soeben geliefert worden, mein Wichtelpaket !
> Jetzt heißt es Nerven bewahren bis hl. Abend. Denn erst dann wird es ausgepackt !
> ...



... Nachdem das an mich adressierte Wichtelpaket mit  sechs Tagen leider viel zu lange unterwegs war, vorgesehen waren als Express-Sendung zwei Tage, durfte ich es also am Dienstag in Empfang nehmen. Mein Wichtel setzte sich bereits besorgt mit mir in Verbindung und kündigte an, dass einige verderbliche Paketbeilagen dann wohl sicherheitshalber nicht mehr verzehrt werden sollten. Schade, so musste ich leider eine regionale Spezialität, eine Frischwurst und eine Flasche selbstgemachten sahnehaltigen Likör aussortieren.
Aber das Paket beinhaltete ja noch das Päckchen, welches ich heute Abend auspacken konnte:

Neben einer nett geschriebenen Karte befanden sich einige Tokyo-Rigs im Päckchen, welche ich diesen Winter noch ausprobieren werde. Ein Rig womit ich noch keine Erfahrung habe, das macht die Sache natürlich spannend.
Besonders bemerkenswert ist jedoch der schöne kunstvoll gearbeitete Barsch aus Lebkuchen. Dieser kam auch heile hier an. Sein Schicksal steht bereits fest. Gegessen wird er nicht. Er bekommt einen exponierten Platz im Regal meines Angelkellers.
Unterzeichnet war die Karte mit @Toby85. Tobias hat auf meinen Lieblingsfisch, den Barsch abgezielt.
Darüber freue ich mich, Tobias, vielen Dank!






Zuletzt, für Euch noch ein sehr schönes Foto vom Christbaum meines Arbeitsplatzes, eine Altenpflegeeinrichtung.
Gemeinsam unterm Baum feiern durften unsere Senioren in diesem Jahr aus aktuellen Gründen leider nicht. Dennoch sind wir sehr froh dass bisher fast alle unsere Schützlinge vom Virus unbetroffen sind.

_Gesundheit wünsche ich uns allen, und schöne besinnliche Feiertage! 




_


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. Dezember 2020)

Super euch beim Wichteln zuzusehen und zu staunen welchen ideenreichtum manche haben.

Hut ab für eure Aktion 

@Slappy
Sehr interessant von deiner zweiten Leidenschaft zu lesen, da sollten wir zusammen mit deinen Wichtel...der mir bereits Bekannt ist...uns mal austauschen den ich hätte da sicher was für euch


----------



## Bilch (24. Dezember 2020)

Lieber @Bimmelrudi,

vielen, vielen Dank für die wirklich tollen Geschenke 

Den traditionellen Salzwedeler Baumkuchen werden wir wahrscheinlich schon morgen zum Dessert verzehren 




Die Köder sind einfach toll, Vibrax ist meine Lieblingsmarke für Spinner, mit Salmo habe ich auch sehr gute Erfahrungen, am meisten interessiert mich aber der Devilfish-Wobbler von Kinetic - diese Marke sehe ich nämlich zum ersten Mal, sieht aber wirklich hochwertig aus. Ich kann es kaum erwarten, dass ich sie diese super Köder ausprobiere - werde natürlich hier im Board berichten 




Mit der Splitringzange hast Du einen Volltreffer gemacht – ich habe nämlich noch keine, wollte schon paarmal eine kaufen, war aber immer zu geizig 

Und ein Leckerbissen zum Schluss, ein wunderschönes Buch (Erstausgabe!) mit bezauberten Aquarellen. Wenn ich (obwohl ich geschworen habe das nicht zu tun) wieder das Fliegenfischen probiere, dann liegt die Schuld teilweise bei Dir, mein lieber Wichtel 





Noch einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön!


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank für die feinen Schmankerl, lieber Wichtel... Das erste Glas Pressack ist bereits verputzt. 
Meinen Geschmack haste voll getroffen


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Dezember 2020)

Das erste Bild hats irgendwie nicht in den Post geschafft


----------



## JottU (24. Dezember 2020)

Hätte ich doch beinahe noch mein Wichtelpaket vergessen.
Aber jetzt habe ich Ruhe zum auspacken.


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2020)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich recht Herzlich bei meinen Wichtel, der mir bekannt ist, bedanken. Anhand der Geschenke und den sehr schönen verfassten Brief konnte man sehr gut erkennen, dass er sich Gedanken über mich gemacht hat.




Alles sehr sorgfältig gesichert. Und dann ging es ans auspacken.





Was soll ich sagen? Voll ins schwarze getroffen. Alles Sachen, die ich gut gebrauchen kann. Worüber ich mich sehr gefreut habe, ist die Kleinteilebox. So eine ähnliche hab ich zwar schon, aber die Kleinteile werden immer mehr.
Die Posenbox hat schon ein paar Jahre auf den Buckel und daher passt sie zu mir, da ich alte Angelsachen liebe. Da passen einige meiner selbstgebauten rein.





Den Spin-Jig werde ich gleich beim nächsten mal an den Teichen einsetzen. Sehr schön.
Das Frühstücksfleisch wird natürlich für den nächsten Döbelansitz genommen und nicht gegessen. Da muss ich noch ein Schild mit "Reserviert" drauf kleben. Sonst schmeckt es jemanden anders.





Und das Schnäpschen werde wir morgen Abend im engen Kreis der Familie kosten. In diesem Sinne nochmal vielen Dank an meinen Wichtelpartner. Hab ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und bleib bitte gesund.
Das gilt natürlich auch für den Rest der Wichtelmeute.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. Dezember 2020)

Auch mein Wichtel  hat ins schwarze getroffen, die Zange kann ich prima gebrauchen. Meine alte ist schon arg mitgenommen.  Mit dem gleichen Gummifisch mit Jigkopf neben der Zange hab ich schon erfolgreich Meerforellen gefangen. Das Mini Opinel ist auch schön.  Es waren auch noch ein paar Süßigkeiten im Paket, aufs Bild haben Sie es nicht mehr geschafft. 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Slappy (24. Dezember 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Slappy
> Sehr interessant von deiner zweiten Leidenschaft zu lesen, da sollten wir zusammen mit deinen Wichtel...der mir bereits Bekannt ist...uns mal austauschen den ich hätte da sicher was für euch


Klingt sehr gut. Aber bitte kein Saatgut mehr für die kommende Saison. Ich will endlich mal den Überblick behalten, zumindest ein mal


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Super euch beim Wichteln zuzusehen und zu staunen welchen ideenreichtum manche haben.
> 
> Hut ab für eure Aktion


Dann kommst du das nächste mal mit ins Boot. Macht doch voll Laune. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Dezember 2020)

Finke20 schrieb:


> ...ein persönliches Anschreiben ist auch dabei gewesen.



Dieses Büchlein _- mit dem schicken Drückerfisch auf dem Cover - _besteht das etwa aus selbst hergestelltem Papier?
Sieht wirklich super aus.


----------



## JottU (24. Dezember 2020)

Ausgepackt ist!
Ein ganz großes Dankeschön an meinen Wichtel. Alles tolle Sachen die ich auch gut gebrauchen kann. (Das Säckchen zB ist ja geil, brauch ich für meinen angeschnittenen Schinken und war bisher immer zu bequem so was zu suchen bzw kaufen. )
Auch ein ganz netter Brief dabei.
RUNDUM ZUFRIEDEN


----------



## Tobias85 (24. Dezember 2020)

Na ein Glück, dass zokker sein Paket noch bekommen hat. 

Dann möchte ich nun auch mal  Heute Nacht um 12 hab ich schonmal ins Paket gelugt, aber ausgepackt wurde erst heute Abend. Ein ganzes Konvolut an kleinen Päckchen und verdächtig rechteckigen Geschenken kam zusammen mit einer Karte und einer Tüte leckerer Kekse zum Vorschein.





Nach dem Auspacken bestätigte sich der Verdacht, insgesamt 4 Bücher waren dabei. Zwei Kochbücher, eines übers Fliegenfischen und eines zur Fischkunde von Zeiske. Von ihm habe ich schon ein paar Bücher und bin sehr gespannt drauf, dieses nun auch zu lesen.
Dazu gabs noch diverse Päckchen mit Haken und Vorfächern, eine kleine sehr stabile Schere und einen Hakenschärfer.






Vielen, vielen Dank @Finke20! Du bist sogar auf meine Anwandlungen in Sachen Fliegenfischen gestoßen. Das sieht man, welche Mühe du dir mit der Recherche gegeben hast.


----------



## Tobias85 (24. Dezember 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> Unterzeichnet war die Karte mit @Toby85.


Mit Toby85? Ohje, da war ich wohl schwer in Gedanken, Tobias85 wäre richtiger gewesen. Es tut mir so Leid, dass die Post aus "Zustellgarantie 18 Uhr am nächsten Tag" mal eben 5 volle Tage gemacht hat und die Wurst und der Likör dahin waren.


----------



## Finke20 (25. Dezember 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vielen, vielen Dank @Finke20!



@Tobias85 was hat mich verraten .


----------



## Tobias85 (25. Dezember 2020)

Finke20 schrieb:


> @Tobias85 was hat mich verraten .



Na du hattest den Professor ausrichten lassen, dass nichts verderbliches im Paket ist, und da ich ja von eurem kürzlichen Angeltreffen wusste, war der Verdacht gleich da. Absender mit deinem Wohnort abgleichen, Name in der Grußkarte passte auch, also musstest du es sein.


----------



## Jason (25. Dezember 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Mit Toby85? Ohje, da war ich wohl schwer in Gedanken, Tobias85 wäre richtiger gewesen. Es tut mir so Leid, dass die Post aus "Zustellgarantie 18 Uhr am nächsten Tag" mal eben 5 volle Tage gemacht hat und die Wurst und der Likör dahin waren.


Dumm gelaufen. Es gibt halt keine 100 prozentige Garantie. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2020)

So,
ich bin ja noch das Bild der Ausgepackten Gaben schuldig.
Ich bin der Meinung, ein wunderbares Wichtelpaket erhalten zu haben, ich glaube sogar das schönste von allen.





Enthalten waren:
ein Fläschen eines edlen schottischen Tropfens, das ich direkt dazu verwenden musste, um meinen Schock über die tollen Gaben zu dämpfen,
ein weiteres Fläschchen mit einem edlen Likör aus lokaler Produktion des Oldenburger Münsterlandes- eine Region die mir aus unbeschwerten Kindertagen gut in Erinnerung ist,
ebenso wie die leckeren Toffifees (kennt ihr den Witz vom Busfahrer, dem die alte Dame jede Woche ein Tütchen Haselnüsse mitbringt?)

Und neben diesen Leckereien auch tolle Angelsachen, die mich mahnen, mal wieder am Stillwasser mein Glück zu versuchen, nämlich zwei wirklich abgefahrenen Rive(!)Wagglern, deren Funktionsweise noch zu klären ist, dazu passender 14er Sinkschnur- sehr geil, die kommt sofort auf ne Legalisspule, und Passenden 16er Hakenvorfächern- brüniert, Crystal und nicht zu dünndrähtig für Made/Caster.
Aber das Kronjuwel, der Gral, die Erfüllung meiner langen Träume bleibt die tolle, herrliche:

*Digitalwaage*(click)

Meine eigene, echte Digitalwaage, meine allererste*! Was kann sich ein wichtelnder Minimax mehr wünschen?
Ich kann mich nur ganz herzlich bei meinem lieben Wichtel bedanken, ich freue mich unheimlich. Ich konnte übrigens sein Inkognito enträtseln- die Lösung ist in diesem Thread verborgen. Was meint ihr findet ihr meinen Wichtel heraus?
Ich wünsch Euch allen viel Spass mit euren tollen Wichtelgaben, denn ich glaube wir alle haben uns allen heute Abend eine besondere Freude gemacht,
ein frohes Fest wünscht Euch
Euer
Minimax


*ja, genau, die ERSTE einer werdenden Digitalwaagen-Sammlung. Ich bin nun auf den Geschmack gekommen. Es ist noch nicht vorbei, Gentlemen.


----------



## zokker (25. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> *Digitalwaage*(click)



Gratulation ... der Beginn einer großen Leidenschaft ...

Minimaxs neuer Lebensinhalt

HALLELUJAH


----------



## Jason (25. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> So,
> ich bin ja noch das Bild der Ausgepackten Gaben schuldig.
> Ich bin der Meinung, ein wunderbares Wichtelpaket erhalten zu haben, ich glaube sogar das schönste von allen.
> Anhang anzeigen 362812
> ...


Alter Schwede. Da hat dich ja jemand richtig glücklich gemacht. Ich weiß zwar noch nicht wer es war, aber ich bekomm es raus. Ist allerdings auch nicht so wichtig. Glückwunsch Mini.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. Dezember 2020)

Cool, der Peugeot 3008 das mal nen Wichtelgeschenk... oh äh ne... das war nur die Werbung


----------



## Finke20 (25. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> besteht das etwa aus selbst hergestelltem Papier?



Ja so sieht es aus, meine Tochter fand es auch super .


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Dezember 2020)

Und ganz wichtig an so einem Abend, niemals austrocknen...


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (25. Dezember 2020)

So, erst mal musste ich heute ein paar Geschenke ausliefern. Dumm nur, dass meine Rentiere an jedem Gewässer anhalten. Also schnell noch ein paar Würfe mit der Spinnrute gemacht




Als dann endlich alle Kinder mit tollen Geschenken und Geschichten versorgst waren und glücklich schienen, ging es nach Hause. Dort lag dann das Wichtelgeschenk unter dem Baum. Was drin war, zeige ich bald...


----------



## Tobias85 (25. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was meint ihr findet ihr meinen Wichtel heraus?


Auch wenn die Bologneseposen eher auf einen anderen Boardie deuten als auf den, der es tatsächlich war, ist die Lösung halbwegs auffindbar. Aber ich behalte sie für mich und lasse die anderes rätseln. Stattdessen lese ich ein wenig in einem Gedichtband, den mir ein Bordie einst...ne Moment, nicht mir...


----------



## KadeTTHH (25. Dezember 2020)

Vielen lieben Dank an meinen Wichtel.
Bei den Gummis würde ich sagen: "2 Wichtel, 1 Gedanke!" Die Selbstgebackenen Kekse waren sehr lecker und der Honig wird zum Frühstück probiert.
Werde dann im neuen Jahr auch mal Hechte und andere Raubfische mit den neuen Ködern ärgern gehen.


----------



## Finke20 (25. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, ein wunderbares Wichtelpaket erhalten zu haben, ich glaube sogar das schönste von allen.



Ich habe doch das schönste Wichtelpaket bekommen .


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. Dezember 2020)

Soo, jetzt komme ich auch mal zum unboxen...gestern Abend war mein Pegel schon etwas zu hoch   Apropo hoch, ein Hoch auf meinen Wichtel @JottU ich hab mich riesig über die Präsente gefreut 


















Das Futterbag ist cool und endlich hab ich mal PVA Schläuche  Die edlen Nusstropfen werden die Feiertage nicht überstehen und heute Abend wird das Weihnachtsbier vernichtet, bin mal gespannt was Fürst Pückler da gebraut hat 

Lieben Dank, auch an alle Teilnehmer hier ! Ich find es soo klasse, dass das Wichteln im AB so richtig gut eingeschlagen ist 

@ Edith: Schande, ich hab noch den edlen selbstgemachten? Schinken vergessen......der ist schon im Kühlschrank und wird demnächst gekostet, meine Söhne haben schon nach Kost-Lizenzen angefragt


----------



## Snâsh (25. Dezember 2020)

Ich fehle noch und muss nachliefern. Durch meinen Umzug derzeit ist alles etwas zeitlich nach hinten gerutscht.
Bin noch ein bisschen sprachlos aber seht selbst: 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Das bestverpackte Paket was ich jeh erhalten habe. Alles einzeln eingepackt + Schaumstoff Polsterung. Das Entpacken kann beginnen: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Die Herzenswünsche eines  Zanderanglers zu 100% befriedigt. Dazu PerlmuttSpinner die einen Ehrenplatz in der Vitrine erhalten und etwas  für die kalte Zeit am Wasser... doch was ist das im Hintergrund....





Ein extra für mich Laser-Graviertes Messer mit meinem Namen drauf. Ich weiß nicht was ich anderes sagen kann als: Danke, Danke Danke!
Beste Grüße an meinen lieben Wichtel nach Bayern, vielen Dank das du mir den Tag so sehr versüßt hast!


----------



## Seele (25. Dezember 2020)

Mein Wichtel wusste wohl worauf ich stehe   
Bier ist bereits kalt gestellt und wird in den nächsten Tagen verzehrt. Nebenbei schau ich aus dem Fenster und schaue dem Schneetreiben zu - mega. 

Ich muss zugeben Mannheimer Dreck kenne ich nicht, bin aber schon ganz gespannt. Regionale Pakete finde ich super. 

Was man hervorheben muss, ist die tolle einzelne Verpackung, da hat sich jemand viel Mühe gegeben.
Ein herzliches Dankeschön Christoph.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (25. Dezember 2020)

Ich bedank mich auch ganz herzlich bei meinem Wichtel @hanzz 
Gestern Abend hat mich Pikachu unterm Christbaum angelacht.  Die erste Tasse Tee wurde auch schon getrunken. Danke!!!
Grüße zurück an Marijke und die Hundies!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (25. Dezember 2020)

So, nun möchte ich meinem Wichtel auch noch mal danken für das wunderschöne Paket.




Neben regionalen Köstlichkeiten für mich selbst gab es auch Leckerbissen für meine Karpfen. Einmal Boilies und farbenfrohe Pop Ups, die sich sicher gut an meinen Chod Rigs machen werden.




Des Weiteren lag ein sehr ausführlicher Brief mit bei. Ich habe mich sehr gefreut lieber Wichtel


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. Dezember 2020)

Hoho Wichtelgemeinde,

dann Reihe ich mich auch mal bei den glücklich Beschenkten ein.
Mein Wichtel hatte sich ja schon bei der Verpackung künstlerisch betätigt, was ich dann aber nach dem Auspacken in den Händen hielt übertraf alle Erwartungen. Zuerst dachten ja alle Anwesenden, oh ein Geschenk eines Kettenrauchers. Bis wir dann sahen, dass der Geruch durch die  erneut künstlerischen Betätigung entstand. Eine extra Gravur, wie geil.
Werter Wichtel ich werde dein Geschenk immer in Ehren halten.
Auch die Idee mit dem verborgenen Namen fand ich toll. Brauchte, da ich vorher schon recherchiert hatte, allerdings gar nicht nachschauen und sage somit dem Mann von der Alsterquelle, recht herzlichen Dank.

Wünsche noch erholsame Tage und einen Guten Rutsch bei hoffentlich bester Gesundheit.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (25. Dezember 2020)

Nachdem es gestern nicht funktioniert hat, versuche ich es heute noch einmal. 

Vielen lieben Dank an meinen Wichtel. 
Das Bier ist verzehrt und die Köder kommen bald zum Einsatz. 
Ganz herzlichen Dank nach Hamburg.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (25. Dezember 2020)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Die Selbstgebackenen Kekse waren sehr lecker und der Honig wird zum Frühstück probiert.


Dein Wichtel hat mir geflüstert das es ihn erfreut hat das die Kekse lecker waren. Und du sollst dir den Honig schmecken lassen. Ist vom Bienenvolk von Wichtel 's Arbeitsstelle


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (25. Dezember 2020)

ich bin völlig baff, wie viele gedanken sich all die wichtel gemacht haben um tolle geschenke zu machen. das ist wirklich der hammer. 
mir hat es sehr viel spaß gemacht.
 und: ich bin im nächsten jahr auf jeden fall wieder dabei. 
was für schöne gesten in dieser blöden zeit. 
heute abend hab ich den inhalt der bierflaschen, die ich geschenkt bekam, entleert. 
in mich!   
sehr lecker!


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. Dezember 2020)

Das Fürst Pückler Mundet sehr


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Dezember 2020)

Ich vernasch grad ne "Kieler-Sprotte".
Die passen hervorragend zum Kaffee


----------



## Lil Torres (26. Dezember 2020)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Des Weiteren lag ein sehr ausführlicher Brief mit bei. Ich habe mich sehr gefreut lieber Wichtel



hallo jesco, es freut mich riesig zu lesen das ich dir mit meinem wichtelpaket eine freude machen konnte. 

da sind wir doch beide zufrieden. auch hier nochmal einen lieben gruß an dich, ich wünsche dir viel freude, v.a. mit den boilies. 

ansonsten muss ich sagen, das ich echt begeistert von euren geschenken bin. richtig toll, das war 'ne echt coole truppe dieses jahr. das war meine erste teilnahme hier und als schon "alteingesessener" werde ich auch im nächsten jahr ganz sicher wieder mit von der partie sein. es war mir eine freude!! 

nun aber zu meinem wichtelgeschenk. überpünktlich kam es, ich glaube ca. 14 tage vor weihnachten, bei mir an. das war 'ne qual bis heiligabend warten zu müssen...  ich habe es dann im tacklekeller einquartiert um es nicht ständig sehen zu müssen... 

heiligabend war es dann aber endlich soweit. und was soll ich sagen, die freude war riesig!! 

vielen, vielen dank mein lieber wichtel. auch wenn ich noch nicht weiß, wer du bist. ich habe da aber eine ahnung...  vielleicht magst du dich aber ja mal zu erkennen geben.

im paket befanden sich ein paar schöne schätzchen die ich, als mittlerweile auch immer mehr allround-mäßig losziehender petrijünger sehr gut gebrauchen kann. dazu ein paar stilechte weihnachtsleckereien und etwas gegen kalte abende am see... 

aber seht selbst, hier mal ein paar bilder. nochmals vielen dank und liebe grüße an den "nicht-ganz-unbekannten" nach münster.

ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen 2. weihnachtstag und bleibt alle gesund.


----------



## HSV1887 (26. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe mein Päckchen aus Hamburg bekommen.
Witzigerweise scheine ich einen Stammwichtel zu haben....

Vielleicht läuft es ja kommendes Jahr wieder so.... 

Ich freue mich sehr über den coolen Becher und vor allem über den tollen Kaffee...
Wenn hier nach Weihnachten der Wahn abebbt werde ich das königliche Gebräu mit meiner Frau aufbrühen....

Wenn wir irgendwann Mal wieder nach Hamburg dürfen muss ich meinen Stammwichtel Mal auf nen Kaffee besuchen....


----------



## Jason (26. Dezember 2020)

Das war dieses Jahr wirklich eine schöne Runde. Bisher wurde jeder meiner Meinung nach gebührlich beschenkt und jeder hat sich auch Gedanken gemacht, was man schenken kann. Freu mich schon auf das nächste mal. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Dezember 2020)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Und dieses Jahr haben fast alle auch schon bereits ihre Geschenke gezeigt, das spricht sehr für diese tolle Runde dieses Jahr.
Werde nächstes Jahr freilich auch wieder dabei sein.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. Dezember 2020)

HSV1887 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Päckchen aus Hamburg bekommen.
> Witzigerweise scheine ich einen Stammwichtel zu haben....
> 
> Vielleicht läuft es ja kommendes Jahr wieder so....
> ...


Hier wartet immer einer Tasse Kaffee auf Dich Viel Spaß mit dem Becher und „gut Schluck“ beim Kaffee!


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Dezember 2020)

Da mein Wichtelpartner @Minimax ja herausgefunden hat, der ihn beschenkt hat, nun noch eben kurz das vermutlich größte Mißgeschick beim diesjährigen Wichteln. Da Minimax ja immer von seiner "Anglerboard-Digitalwaage" schwärmte, dachte ich mir, machen wir ihm eine Anglerboard-Digitalwaage. Also unseren Oberwichtel Rebecca angefunkt und um Logos vom AB gebeten, die dann von Rebecca auch sofort zugesandt wurden. Dann noch Klebefolie für den Drucker besorgt, das Logo farblich umgewandelt, verkleinert und dann zum Laserdrucker gesandt. Dann kam nur eins, *ERROR. *Die Druckfolie konnte die Hitze des Heizelementes nicht ab und hat sich dann darin verklebt. Drucker Im A...
Das gute daran ist, Wartungsvertrag, für mich keine Kosten. Aber ärgerlich genug war das alles. Deshalb hat Minimax jetzt zwar sein Digitalwaage, aber eben nicht die eigentlich von mir erwünschte AB-Digitalwaage.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Diese Logo sollte die Waage zieren.

Ansonsten muß man noch anerkennen, wie viele Sorgen sich die Wichtelpartner um ihre Paket machen. Es macht einfach Spass, dieses Wichteln.


----------



## Tobias85 (26. Dezember 2020)

@Hecht100+: Eine Sehr schöne Idee war das von dir. Schade, dass es nicht ganz geklappt hat, aber so ist das leider manchmal.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Dezember 2020)

Da kann ich ein Lied mitsingen 2020,

hab meinem Wichtel ein Holzbrett mit Namen gemacht.
Im Schuppen lag ein Graviergerät mit Trafo, also los den Stecker rein in die Dose und rums die Sicherung raus.
Die Sicherung wieder rein und den alten Lötkolben geholt und das beste draus machen.


ca. 4Tage später brauchte ich was aus dem T-Kühler, der ist im Schuppen .
Ich traute meiner Hand nicht alles weich.
Mein TK hatte wohl gedacht sein Herrchen hat befohlen das Auftauprogramm zu starten bei kurz Strom wech.

Nun ja die Restmülltonne war ganz schön voll.

Ich Verzeiht euch beim lesen ein Lächeln auf den Lippen zu haben.


lg nobbi


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Dezember 2020)

Servus nobbi1962,

nein kein Lächeln, sondern dass blanke Entsetzen.
Das tut mir echt leid, denn jemandem ein Geschenk bereiten und so teuer dafür zahlen ist ......mir fehlen die Worte.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Dezember 2020)

Moin ,
wir Wichtel geben alles;-)
der Hecht 100+ hatte ja auch einen Schaden.

Es waren zum Glück nicht so viele wertvolles im TK,
alles ist schon wieder gut und es geht weiter  

freue mich auch schon auf 2021 mit euch wieder zu Wichteln  

lg nobbi


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Dezember 2020)

Leider habe ich noch keine Rückmeldung von dem Wichtel der mich beschenkt hat entdecken können. Habe ihn auch schon angeschrieben, aber keine Antwort erhalten. Hoffentlich hat er sein Wichtelgeschenk auch erhalten, und es geht ihm gut.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Dezember 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Leider habe ich noch keine Rückmeldung von dem Wichtel der mich beschenkt hat entdecken können. Habe ihn auch schon angeschrieben, aber keine Antwort erhalten. Hoffentlich hat er sein Wichtelgeschenk auch erhalten, und es geht ihm gut.


Hey Moin Jan,
da war was mit Sprotten und sprottenschocko.
S-H Kaffee usw

haste alles durchgelesen?

lg nobbi


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. Dezember 2020)

Ne Forelle war es nicht.... Hab noch mal alles durchgeschaut, ist nicht dabei.


----------



## yukonjack (28. Dezember 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Da kann ich ein Lied mitsingen 2020,
> 
> hab meinem Wichtel ein Holzbrett mit Namen gemacht.
> Im Schuppen lag ein Graviergerät mit Trafo, also los den Stecker rein in die Dose und rums die Sicherung raus.
> ...


Ich hab auch so einen Kühlschrank , obendrauf mit Tk. Steht in der Garage. Fällt die Außentemperatur so um den Gefrierpunkt ab , wird es in der Garage natürlich auch kalt und der Kühlschrank läuft nicht mehr. Automatisch  dadurch natürlich auch das TK nicht mehr. Habe 2 Ladungen Makrelen dadurch verloren.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. Dezember 2020)

Ran an den Speck! Habe ein wenig zu viel im Gesicht und - wie meine Fraue mir sagte - am Bauch. Dank @Rebecca Hoffmann schwinge ich jetzt im richtigen Outfit die Schwerter


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Dezember 2020)

@Elmar Elfers: 

*Möge der Saft mit Dir sein.  




*


----------



## Minimax (28. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber ärgerlich genug war das alles. Deshalb hat Minimax jetzt zwar sein Digitalwaage, aber eben nicht die eigentlich von mir erwünschte AB-Digitalwaage.



Oje, Hecht 100, von diesen dramatischen Hintergründen habe ich ja gar nichts geahnt!
Ich hoffe der Defekt wird rasch behoben.

Ich finde aber auch toll, oder sogar besser, eine persönliche Hecht100+ Digitalwaage zu besitzen. 
Natürlich ist aber auch der Gedanke an eine AB-Digitalwaage sehr verlockend, und eigentlich kann man ja nie genug dieser faszinierenden Mess- und _Sammel-_objekte haben...


----------



## Forelle74 (31. Dezember 2020)

Was gibts schöneres wir ne gute Tasse frischen Filterkaffee. 
Erste Tests ergaben eine sehe leckere Mischung.
Muss nur noch mit der Stärke üben.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (1. Januar 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 363093
> 
> Ran an den Speck! Habe ein wenig zu viel im Gesicht und - wie meine Fraue mir sagte - am Bauch. Dank @Rebecca Hoffmann schwinge ich jetzt im richtigen Outfit die Schwerter



Es passt! Ich bin so froh!!! 
Bei dir passt auch noch mehr Bauch rein, Elmar!


----------



## Minimax (1. Januar 2021)

Oh, stimmt, Wichtelrückmeldung ist immer wichtig.
Leider konnte ich die tolle Digitalwaage von @Hecht100+ noch nicht testen- dafür benötige noch einen würdigen Fisch (ist aber bereits in der Angeltasche und habe bereits meinen Kescherkopf mit ner Schnellkupplung ausgestattet)
Aber die sehr interessante Schnur habe ich auf ne Rolle gezogen, und konnte schon letzte Woche damit ein paar nette, blitzsaubere Johnnies an Land ziehen.  
Danke, lieber Wichtel


----------



## Bilch (1. Januar 2021)

Heute waren meine Schwiegereltern und meine Schwägerin bei uns zu Besuch und das war eine sehr gute Gelegenheit den tollen Salzwedeler Baumkuchen zu essen, den mir mein Wichtel geschickt hat. Ich glaube in 5 Minuten war er schon verzehrt und er war ausgesprochen köstlich  Danke nochmals


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Januar 2021)

Freut mich sehr das der Baumkuchen euch geschmeckt hat. 
Die Manufaktur gibt es schon sehr lange und man kann heute noch direkt bei zuschauen wie so ein Baumkuchen am offenen Feuer gemacht wird.
Viele kennen sicher Baumkuchen, es gibt ihn aber auch nicht überall in Deutschland zu kaufen.

Schade nur das es die Mütze nicht mehr ins Paket geschafft hat, schätze die hättest du durchaus gebrauchen können aktuell.


----------



## Bilch (2. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schade nur das es die Mütze nicht mehr ins Paket geschafft hat, schätze die hättest du durchaus gebrauchen können aktuell.


Mach Dir nichts draus, es war schon sowieso ein opulentes Paket


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. Januar 2021)

Der Wichtel welcher mich beschenkt hat, durfte sein Paket ebenfalls in Empfang nehmen. Alles Gut.  
Somit dürften wir dieses Jahr ja keine Ausfälle gehabt haben oder ?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Januar 2021)

Keine Ahnung, hab lediglich 2 bisher nicht hier gelesen die sich angemeldet hatten.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (3. Januar 2021)

der selbst gefangene und selbst eingelegte brathering von meinem wichtel war ein gedicht!


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (3. Januar 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich hab auch so einen Kühlschrank , obendrauf mit Tk. Steht in der Garage. Fällt die Außentemperatur so um den Gefrierpunkt ab , wird es in der Garage natürlich auch kalt und der Kühlschrank läuft nicht mehr. Automatisch  dadurch natürlich auch das TK nicht mehr. Habe 2 Ladungen Makrelen dadurch verloren.


ach jungs. das solltet ihr doch wissen. ein kühlschrank ist ein wärme- umwandler. er macht wärme zu kälte. ohne wärme funktioniert er nicht mehr.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (3. Januar 2021)

ich hoffe, mein wichtelpartner hat sich auch über das geschenk gefreut. ich hab mir auf jeden fall nen kopp gemacht. 
immerhin weiß ich, dass es angekommen ist.


----------



## Mooskugel (30. Januar 2021)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Unboxing completed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War mit den Gummifischen schon 2x los. Hat bis heute leider noch nichts gegeben. Habe aber schon gemerkt, dass die Gummifische mit geringen Gewichten gut und damit langsam gefischt werden können. Heute beim 3. mal dann der erste Fang. Ein gut genährter Hecht von 81cm.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Januar 2021)

Quasi ein zusätzliches Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Jason (30. Januar 2021)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> War mit den Gummifischen schon 2x los. Hat bis heute leider noch nichts gegeben. Habe aber schon gemerkt, dass die Gummifische mit geringen Gewichten gut und damit langsam gefischt werden können. Heute beim 3. mal dann der erste Fang. Ein gut genährter Hecht von 81cm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365363


Petri Heil. Guter Kamerad. 

Gruß Jason

Habe heute deine Kleinteilbox eingeräumt.    Nochmals Danke.


----------

